# Questione cellulare



## Non Registrato (15 Luglio 2012)

Riprendo la discussione iniziata qui che parla del comportamento che hanno i traditori in casa.
La questione del cellulare.

traditori non traditori....come vi comportate come lasciate se lasciate il cellulare in casa?
io non tradisco, il cellulare lo lascio in bella vista privo di blocchi e pass.
il mio compagno dice di non tradire ma si porta il tel sempre con se.
voi, indipendentemente dal fatto che tradite o no come vi comportate?

guardate il tel del vs compagno?
io l'ho fatto due volte: una volta 10 anni fa al tel del poi ex marito, sospetti..... letto...... trovato sms dell'amante
una volta il mese scorso al tel del compagno, poi subito confessato al compagno, trovato nulla di particolare, non tradimenti almeno.


----------



## Zeeva (15 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Riprendo la discussione iniziata qui che parla del comportamento che hanno i traditori in casa.
> La questione del cellulare.
> 
> traditori non traditori....come vi comportate come lasciate se lasciate il cellulare in casa?
> ...


In 19 anni di matrimonio, un paio di volte, verso la fine della nostra storia...non per sospetti, ma per curiosità/passatempo.
Con il mio compagno, all'inizio e fino alla scoperta di una bugia proprio riguardante una telefonata ad/da una ex, mai.
Poi lo facevo in sua presenza, talvolta e talvolta appena ne avevo l'occasione.
Dopo la scoperta del (dei) tradimenti, sempre, tutti i giorni e non controllo solo quello (e lui lo sa). E' diventata un'ossessione e sebbene sappia che sia, oltre che sbagliato, anche inutile, non posso farne a meno. Forse perchè sono stata troppo fiduciosa prima e di questo me ne faccio una colpa, pertanto non voglio, credo, a livello inconscio, rifare lo stesso errore...(anche se, in ultima analisi, il problema non è certamente questo e, come detto, non serve cmq ad un tubo). Forse perchè, lui aveva (ora meno) la mania del controllo...sugli altri ...e mi dico: perchè lui deve esserne esente? (specialmente dopo aver scoperto che mi aveva messo un rilevatore sull'auto). Insomma , un sacco di "seghe mentali"...ma, allo stato attuale, non riesco a farne a meno.


----------



## Zeeva (15 Luglio 2012)

P.S.: per quanto mi riguarda, anche qui un prima ed un dopo.
Prima nessuna PW e nessun problema di nessun genere.
Ora, sempre nessuna PW, ma mi scoccerebbe, perchè non ne avrebbe cmq il diritto...ancora meno dopo il fatto che
LUI ha tradito, io no.
Io vivo da tempo all'inferno, lui no.


----------



## Non Registrato (15 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Riprendo la discussione iniziata qui che parla del comportamento che hanno i traditori in casa.
> La questione del cellulare.
> 
> traditori non traditori....come vi comportate come lasciate se lasciate il cellulare in casa?
> ...


Io tradisco, il cellulare lo lascio sempre come lo lasciavo prima di tradire. Ho la possibilità di cancellare le singole chiamate e cancello i messaggi "importanti". Io e lui abbiamo delle regole per comunicare e sentirci.
Nella rubrica naturalmente non risulta il suo nome.


----------



## Non Registrato (15 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Io tradisco, il cellulare lo lascio sempre come lo lasciavo prima di tradire. Ho la possibilità di cancellare le singole chiamate e cancello i messaggi "importanti". Io e lui abbiamo delle regole per comunicare e sentirci.
> Nella rubrica naturalmente non risulta il suo nome.



hai posto dunque delle regole di telefonata con la tua amante.

lei non disubbidisce mai.


----------



## Non Registrato (15 Luglio 2012)

Zeeva ha detto:


> In 19 anni di matrimonio, un paio di volte, verso la fine della nostra storia...non per sospetti, ma per curiosità/passatempo.
> Con il mio compagno, all'inizio e fino alla scoperta di una bugia proprio riguardante una telefonata ad/da una ex, mai.
> Poi lo facevo in sua presenza, talvolta e talvolta appena ne avevo l'occasione.
> Dopo la scoperta del (dei) tradimenti, sempre, tutti i giorni e non controllo solo quello (e lui lo sa). E' diventata un'ossessione e sebbene sappia che sia, oltre che sbagliato, anche inutile, non posso farne a meno. Forse perchè sono stata troppo fiduciosa prima e di questo me ne faccio una colpa, pertanto non voglio, credo, a livello inconscio, rifare lo stesso errore...(anche se, in ultima analisi, il problema non è certamente questo e, come detto, non serve cmq ad un tubo). Forse perchè, lui aveva (ora meno) la mania del controllo...sugli altri ...e mi dico: perchè lui deve esserne esente? (specialmente dopo aver scoperto che mi aveva messo un rilevatore sull'auto). Insomma , un sacco di "seghe mentali"...ma, allo stato attuale, non riesco a farne a meno.




io lo lascio in bella vista sempre.


lui se lo porta sempre dietro. non ha senso, lui dice che lo fa perchè se arriva una tel risponde.logico no?


io non lo trovo logico.
se squilla te lo porto, secondo me se non avesse nulla da nascondere non se lo porterebbe sempre dietro.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (15 Luglio 2012)

Traditori o non traditori:

controllare il cellulare di un'altra persona è una cosa di pessimo gusto, qualsiasi sia la situazione in cui ci si trova

non lo farei neanche sotto tortura 

i numeri di tutti gli amanti che ho avuto e che ho stanno nel mio cellulare sotto il loro nome e (in alcuni casi) cognome

mio marito sa benissimo che se scopro che lui mi controlla il cellulare (che io non nascondo, anzi, a volte dimentico a casa) quello e solo quello sarà il motivo del divorzio


----------



## Non Registrato (15 Luglio 2012)

Zeeva ha detto:


> P.S.: per quanto mi riguarda, anche qui un prima ed un dopo.
> Prima nessuna PW e nessun problema di nessun genere.
> Ora, sempre nessuna PW, ma mi scoccerebbe, perchè non ne avrebbe cmq il diritto...ancora meno dopo il fatto che
> LUI ha tradito, io no.
> Io vivo da tempo all'inferno, lui no.



cos'è pw?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (15 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> io lo lascio in bella vista sempre.
> 
> 
> lui se lo porta sempre dietro. non ha senso, lui dice che lo fa perchè se arriva una tel risponde.logico no?
> ...



e glielo porgi rovesciato, voglio sperare


----------



## Non Registrato (15 Luglio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Traditori o non traditori:
> 
> controllare il cellulare di un'altra persona è una cosa di pessimo gusto, qualsiasi sia la situazione in cui ci si trova
> 
> ...



certo posso concordare con me la penso come te. nonostante questo in tantissimi anni di vita( sono una donna di mezza età) l'ho fatto due volte una confessata.

se lui guardasse il mio tel scoprirebbe sms tra amiche e amici miei in cui a volte mi lamento per i problemi che ho con il mio uomo.


----------



## JON (15 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> cos'è pw?


Password.


----------



## Non Registrato (15 Luglio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> e glielo porgi rovesciato, voglio sperare


non mi è ancora capitato perchè se lo tiene sempre appresso.

ma ti chiedo ...cosa due persone che stanno insieme hanno da nascondere se son sinceri. perciò che cosa c'è di male se so chi tel al mio compagno?


----------



## Non Registrato (15 Luglio 2012)

JON ha detto:


> Password.



ah ok. ne io ne lui mettiamo pass al tel


----------



## Tebe (15 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Riprendo la discussione iniziata qui che parla del comportamento che hanno i traditori in casa.
> La questione del cellulare.
> 
> traditori non traditori....come vi comportate come lasciate se lasciate il cellulare in casa?
> ...


anche io.
Mi incazzo come una belva se tocca e controlla le cose mie. Anche se mi apre un cassetto.
Da sempre, indipendentemente se sto tradendo o no.
Ovviamente io non mi permetto di guardare niente di suo.

Cioè...controllare i cellulari senza avere sospetti?

Ma no. No.


----------



## Tebe (15 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> io lo lascio in bella vista sempre.
> 
> 
> lui se lo porta sempre dietro. non ha senso, lui dice che lo fa perchè se arriva una tel risponde.logico no?
> ...


*
*
sbagli.
Ho fatto sette anni di fedeltà e non avevo nulla da nascondere eppure il cellulare non lo lasciavo mai in giro.
Anzi.
Lo lascio più in giro adesso che tradisco che prima.


----------



## Tebe (15 Luglio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Traditori o non traditori:
> 
> controllare il cellulare di un'altra persona è una cosa di pessimo gusto, qualsiasi sia la situazione in cui ci si trova
> 
> ...


ecco.


----------



## Non Registrato (15 Luglio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> [/B]
> sbagli.
> Ho fatto sette anni di fedeltà e non avevo nulla da nascondere eppure il cellulare non lo lasciavo mai in giro.
> Anzi.
> Lo lascio più in giro adesso che tradisco che prima.



perciò tu pensi che si possa essere anche in buona fede a portarselo sempre dietro.



nemmeno io amo controllare e che mi si controlli.
mi ci ha portato lui a questa diffidenza con il suo comportamento


----------



## free (15 Luglio 2012)

si divorzia per un cellulare? così, su due piedi?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (15 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> non mi è ancora capitato perchè se lo tiene sempre appresso.
> 
> ma ti chiedo ...cosa due persone che stanno insieme hanno da nascondere se son sinceri. *perciò che cosa c'è di male se so chi tel al mio compagno*?


nulla, se te lo comunica lui per primo o se ti dice: cara, rispondi tu per me?

ma deve essere lui a darti il permesso

io mi comporto così, non entro mai nelle sue cose se non è lui a farmene partecipe
e deve valere lo stesso nei miei confronti


----------



## Chiara Matraini (15 Luglio 2012)

free ha detto:


> si divorzia per un cellulare? così, su due piedi?



no, ovviamente

ma il fatto che una persona cominci a controllare chi vive insieme a lei in qualche modo (a meno che non si tratti di controllare i figli, lì è doveroso) già dimostra un intento malevolo:mrgreen: che potrebbe portare al divorzio





occhio che partono i fuochi d'artificio:condom:


----------



## Tebe (15 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> perciò tu pensi che si possa essere anche in buona fede a portarselo sempre dietro.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Noin è che lo penso,lo so.
E ho amici che non tradiscono che si comportano uguale.

Si chiama privacy. Si chiamano spazi personali. Si chiama libertà di poter mandare un sms ad un amica scrivendo che mio suocero è un "rotto in culo" eccetera.

Io non mi fondo in un unica persona con l'altro.
Io sono io. Lui è lui e ognuno deve poter tenere i propri spazi assolutamente personali.

Dici che ti ci ha portato lui...
Anche io sono stata tradita e ho controllato due volte il cellulare e poi ho smesso.
Quindi.
Non è lui. Sei tu  che non riesci a smettere.

Hai beccato ancora qualcosa?


----------



## free (15 Luglio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> no, ovviamente
> 
> ma il fatto che una persona cominci a controllare chi vive insieme a lei in qualche modo (a meno che non si tratti di controllare i figli, lì è doveroso) già dimostra un intento malevolo:mrgreen: che potrebbe portare al divorzio
> 
> ...



mi sa di sì:mrgreen:


----------



## Non Registrato (15 Luglio 2012)

free ha detto:


> si divorzia per un cellulare? così, su due piedi?


avrà scoperto qualcosa di grave.
non so.


mi chiedo cmq nuovamente il perchè considerare segreto il tel del compagno. dovrebbe essere il proprietario del tel a metterlo a disposizione della famiglia.



vi spiego.

la figlia avuta dell altra unione già grandicella prende senza problemi in mano il tel del padre e lo sfoglia. perchè non io?

lei legge anche ovvio i ns sms romantici..... e poi lo dice alla madre.

perchè io invece non posso ? 

i tel reciproci devono essere libri aperti per entrambi, quella è vera unione


----------



## Non Registrato (15 Luglio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Noin è che lo penso,lo so.
> E ho amici che non tradiscono che si comportano uguale.
> 
> Si chiama privacy. Si chiamano spazi personali. Si chiama libertà di poter mandare un sms ad un amica scrivendo che mio suocero è un "rotto in culo" eccetera.
> ...




ti è forse sfuggito che anche io l'ho fatto solo due volte, una con mio marito e una con il mio attuale compagno.

si ho scoperto che si era roganizzato di tenere la figlia 15 gg in agosto per le ferie con la ex senza minimamente parlare anche con me che . abbiamo una nuova famiglia e mi sembrava corretto farlo.


----------



## Tebe (15 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> ti è forse sfuggito che anche io l'ho fatto solo due volte, una con mio marito e una con il mio attuale compagno.
> 
> si ho scoperto che si era roganizzato di tenere la figlia 15 gg in agosto per le ferie con la ex senza minimamente parlare anche con me che .* abbiamo una nuova famiglia e mi sembrava corretto farlo.*


Su questo hai ragione, doveva assolutamente parlarne con te.
Cioè. Sei la compagna mica la vicina di casa.

Scusami non avevo registrato le sole due volte di controllo.

Che poi. Se uno ha sospetti direi che è legittimo controllare.



Comunque quando si entra nel trip controllo è nà brutta roba.
Sembra di essere drogati


----------



## Chiara Matraini (15 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> avrà scoperto qualcosa di grave.
> non so.
> 
> 
> ...



infatti il tuo compagno dovrebbe vietare a entrambe l'accesso al suo telefono
da come spieghi tu, ha un comportamento da incosciente seminatore di zizzania

sul rosso, invece, dissento fortemente

la vera unione è restare uniti rispettando gli spazi personali reciproci


----------



## Tebe (15 Luglio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> infatti il tuo compagno dovrebbe vietare a entrambe l'accesso al suo telefono
> da come spieghi tu, ha un comportamento da incosciente seminatore di zizzania
> 
> sul rosso, invece, dissento fortemente
> ...


quotata e approvata


----------



## Non Registrato (15 Luglio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Su questo hai ragione, doveva assolutamente parlarne con te.
> Cioè. Sei la compagna mica la vicina di casa.
> 
> Scusami non avevo registrato le sole due volte di controllo.
> ...



infatti sta qui il mio disagio. mi sento sbagliata io ste cose non le faccio e invece mi son messa a farle anche solo per una volta con lui. poi gliel ho detto e ora lui me la sta facendo pesare enormemente.

il fatto che mi ha fottuto le ferie no!


dice che assolutamente non lo devo fare. io gli ho detto che l'ho fatto una sola volta e ho pure confessato. non mi fido più di lui.

sembro la vicina di casa. si


----------



## Non Registrato (15 Luglio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> infatti il tuo compagno dovrebbe vietare a entrambe l'accesso al suo telefono
> da come spieghi tu, ha un comportamento da incosciente seminatore di zizzania
> 
> sul rosso, invece, dissento fortemente
> ...



guarda che la pensiamo uguale o meglio io la pensavo esattamente come te.


mi sento scottata, trattata diversamente.

mi sento trascurata.

e così inizio a tenere gli occhi aperti, arrivano sms e lui non mi dice chi è..... ogni cosa finisce per farmi sospettare anche se forse non c'è nulla di male


----------



## Tebe (15 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> infatti sta qui il mio disagio. mi sento sbagliata io ste cose non le faccio e invece mi son messa a farle anche solo per una volta con lui. poi gliel ho detto e ora lui me la sta facendo pesare enormemente.
> 
> il fatto che mi ha fottuto le ferie no!
> 
> ...


Intanto mai dire che si controlla il cellulare. Mai.

Sembri la vicina di casa sai perchè secondo me?
Perchè avete un idea di privacy diversa.
Tu vorresti totale condivisione scared, lui vuole i suoi spazi e si stressa.

Perchè non provi a comportarti per un periodo come fa lui?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (15 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> infatti sta qui il mio disagio. mi sento sbagliata io ste cose non le faccio e invece mi son messa a farle anche solo per una volta con lui. poi gliel ho detto e ora lui me la sta facendo pesare enormemente.
> 
> il fatto che mi ha fottuto le ferie no!
> 
> ...



adesso non sentirti troppo in colpa, però

capisco benissimo che tu sia delusa da tutto questo concatenarsi di eventi di cui il controllo del cellulare, a questo punto, mi sembra la parte minore


----------



## Non Registrato (15 Luglio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> adesso non sentirti troppo in colpa, però
> 
> capisco benissimo che tu sia delusa da tutto questo concatenarsi di eventi di cui il controllo del cellulare, a questo punto, mi sembra la parte minore



mi da enermemente fastidio che si porti appresso sempre sto maledetto tel. mi crea tensione ed ansia.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (15 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> guarda che la pensiamo uguale o meglio io la pensavo esattamente come te.
> 
> 
> mi sento scottata, trattata diversamente.
> ...




eccoci qua, non avevo ancora letto questo tuo post

io ti capisco benissimo, mi sono sentita trascurata e invisibile per un bel pò di tempo

devi toglierti prima di tutto dalla situazione che ti crea rabbia e frustrazione, cioè: fregatene di chi lo chiama o lo messaggia


----------



## dammi un nome (15 Luglio 2012)

Chiara,  scusa, mi permetto di scriverti in maniera schietta nel rispetto della tua intelligenza  senza quindi  l intenzione di voler strumentalizzare la sincerità delle tue scelte che ci racconti, ma non posso non chiederti come mai, solo se lui ti dovesse controllare il tuo cell. ( non credendo piu evidentemente a quello che è la tua parola ) tu utilizzeresti questo a causa di separazione. Come è possibile, con lui, non con noi, sostenere sino a quel punto le tue ragioni ?


non ci si separa perchè l altro controlla i nostri sms.


ci separa se non esiste fiducia nella sincerità dell altro. e in questo caso lui sarebbe legittimato o no a non riservarne piu al tuo comportamento?


----------



## Eliade (15 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Riprendo la discussione iniziata qui che parla del comportamento che hanno i traditori in casa.
> La questione del cellulare.
> 
> traditori non traditori....come vi comportate come lasciate se lasciate il cellulare in casa?
> ...


Ho un pessimo rapporto col cellulare...ne ho due e li lascio principalmente in borsa, solo la sera a volte vado alla ricerca di uno dei due per poterne usare la sveglia.
Due settimane fa un'amica mi ha mandato un sms chiedendomi se sabato volessi andare in piscina. Io le ho risposto questo giovedì dicendo che non potevo, convinta che me lo avesse mandato solo pochi giorni prima...quando mi ha risposto facendomi notare che me lo aveva spedito la settimana prima, ho cercato una fossa per sotterrarmi da sola. :unhappy:


Del compagno non ho mai controllato nulla, ma se fosse necessario...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (15 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> mi da enermemente fastidio che si porti appresso sempre sto maledetto tel. mi crea tensione ed ansia.


immagino

al di là che stia combinandoti qualcosa alle spalle, l'estremo attaccamento al cellulare ha sempre dato molto fastidio anche a me
parlo di chi lo tiene sempre in mano, lo controlla ogni 2 minuti e non si fa problemi a usarlo smodatamente anche quando è in compagnia


----------



## Non Registrato (15 Luglio 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Ho un pessimo rapporto col cellulare...ne ho due e li lascio principalmente in borsa, solo la sera a volte vado alla ricerca di uno dei due per poterne usare la sveglia.
> Due settimane fa un'amica mi ha mandato un sms chiedendomi se sabato volessi andare in piscina. Io le ho risposto questo giovedì dicendo che non potevo, convinta che me lo avesse mandato solo pochi giorni prima...quando mi ha risposto facendomi notare che me lo aveva spedito la settimana prima, ho cercato una fossa per sotterrarmi da sola. :unhappy:
> 
> 
> Del compagno non ho mai controllato nulla, ma se fosse necessario...




se fosse necessario cosa faresti?
quando ritieni possa essere necessario, in quali situazioni?


----------



## Non Registrato (15 Luglio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> eccoci qua, non avevo ancora letto questo tuo post
> 
> io ti capisco benissimo, mi sono sentita trascurata e invisibile per un bel pò di tempo
> 
> devi toglierti prima di tutto dalla situazione che ti crea rabbia e frustrazione, cioè: fregatene di chi lo chiama o lo messaggia




dovrei fare finta di nulla?


sai perchè l ho fatto? per prepararmi psicologicamente al distacco prima che lui eventualmente mi lasci.

sarebbe bruttissimo la classica doccia fredda con io che non sapevo nulla.


----------



## Eliade (15 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> se fosse necessario cosa faresti?
> quando ritieni possa essere necessario, in quali situazioni?


In situazioni sospettose, ma molto gioca il mio istinto e la mia empatia (che non mi ha mai fatto sbagliare in fatto di corna...mie).
Ti dirò il fatto che lui semplicemente si porti il cellulare dietro, non mi mi darebbe sospetto in se.
Se lo portasse anche quando è in bagno e va di corpo o quando deve fare la doccia, allora si...c'è solo una chiama o sms così importante che necessita la risposta mentre sta sul water o sotto la doccia, e non è certo per lavoro.:condom:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (15 Luglio 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> Chiara,  scusa, mi permetto di scriverti in maniera schietta nel rispetto della tua intelligenza  senza quindi  l intenzione di voler strumentalizzare la sincerità delle tue scelte che ci racconti, ma non posso non chiederti come mai, solo se lui ti dovesse controllare il tuo cell. ( non credendo piu evidentemente a quello che è la tua parola ) tu utilizzeresti questo a causa di separazione. Come è possibile, con lui, non con noi, sostenere sino a quel punto le tue ragioni ?
> 
> 
> non ci si separa perchè l altro controlla i nostri sms.
> ...



ok, la mia era un'iperbole....ma neanche tanto

nel momento in cui lui controllasse le mie cose ( cellulare, borsa o cassetti) significherebbe che non mi ritiene abbastanza responsabile del mio agire: e questo, per me, è intollerabile da parte del mio compagno

nella tua valutazione considera anche questo: mio marito ha da più di vent'anni un'attività tutta sua in cui io (su sua esplicita richiesta) non ho voce in capitolo e dove, se voglio, entro da cliente pagante
lavora con donne molto più belle e giovani di me
rimane in azienda molte più ore di quelle che passiamo insieme
riceve continuamente messaggi e telefonate (per lavoro)


e io non mi sono mai permessa una volta di fargli improvvisate o di chiedergli qualcosa che non fosse: procede tutto bene?
( naturalmente mi ha sempre messo a parte di quello che gli succede e che vive, ma non su mia richiesta, intendo)

vorrei ben vedere se si permettesse di controllarmi il telefono


----------



## aristocat (15 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> dovrei fare finta di nulla?
> 
> 
> sai perchè l ho fatto? *per prepararmi psicologicamente al distacco prima che lui eventualmente mi lasci.
> ...


Se parti già così pessimista e sfiduciata sul futuro della vostra relazione gli eventi non ti aiuteranno.

ari


----------



## Non Registrato (15 Luglio 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> In situazioni sospettose, ma molto gioca il mio istinto e la mia empatia (che non mi ha mai fatto sbagliare in fatto di corna...mie).
> Ti dirò il fatto che lui semplicemente si porti il cellulare dietro, non mi mi darebbe sospetto in se.
> Se lo portasse anche quando è in bagno e va di corpo o quando deve fare la doccia, allora si...c'è solo una chiama o sms così importante che necessita la risposta mentre sta sul water o sotto la doccia, e non è certo per lavoro.:condom:



lo porta puntualmente quando è in bagno e in doccia....sempre. dice ovvio per rispondere se sono in bagno e suona che c'è di strano, sembri una esaurita.


----------



## Minerva (15 Luglio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> nulla, se te lo comunica lui per primo o se ti dice: cara, rispondi tu per me?
> 
> ma deve essere lui a darti il permesso
> 
> ...


si, anch'io ho tanto rispetto per lo spazio di mio marito e amo avere il mio .ma il cellulare lo porgo come mi capita e se succede che mi apre un cassetto per cercare qualcosa non succede nulla .
quando non si ha nulla da temere non si esaspera il concetto di privacy con la persona con la quale condividi la vita


----------



## Non Registrato (15 Luglio 2012)

aristocat ha detto:


> Se parti già così pessimista e sfiduciata sul futuro della vostra relazione gli eventi non ti aiuteranno.
> 
> ari



sono sfiduciata dal suo comportamento e l'atteggiamento di amore verso il suo tel non mi aiuta.

già una volta ho dato fiducia cieca verso mio marito e l'unica volta che gli ho guardato il tel 10 anni fa ho scorperto l'amante.


----------



## Eliade (15 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> lo porta puntualmente quando è in bagno e in doccia....sempre. dice ovvio per rispondere se sono in bagno e suona che c'è di strano, sembri una esaurita.


 
Cioè fammi capire...risponderebbe anche mentre sta sul water?


----------



## Eliade (15 Luglio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> si, anch'io ho tanto rispetto per lo spazio di mio marito e amo avere il mio .ma il cellulare lo porgo come mi capita e se succede che mi apre un cassetto per cercare qualcosa non succede nulla .
> quando non si ha nulla da temere non si esaspera il concetto di privacy con la persona con la quale condividi la vita


Quoto!


----------



## Non Registrato (15 Luglio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ok, la mia era un'iperbole....ma neanche tanto
> 
> nel momento in cui lui controllasse le mie cose ( cellulare, borsa o cassetti) significherebbe che non mi ritiene abbastanza responsabile del mio agire: e questo, per me, è intollerabile da parte del mio compagno
> 
> ...



se tu una tantum lo controlli, dalla sua vita al suo tel...... cosa scopri secondo te.


----------



## Non Registrato (15 Luglio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> si, anch'io ho tanto rispetto per lo spazio di mio marito e amo avere il mio .ma il cellulare lo porgo come mi capita e se succede che mi apre un cassetto per cercare qualcosa non succede nulla .
> quando non si ha nulla da temere non si esaspera il concetto di privacy con la persona con la quale condividi la vita



quoto minerva, è questo quel che penso


----------



## Non Registrato (15 Luglio 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Cioè fammi capire...risponderebbe anche mentre sta sul water?



si è successo con la figlia e con la sua ex...era in bagno.....


 e se deve tel alla figlia la maggior parte delle volte si apparta atrove da dove sono io.


----------



## aristocat (15 Luglio 2012)

Ma invece di controllargli il cellulare o le tasche dei pantaloni o il cruscotto della macchina o altro...

Hai mai provato a dirgli che ti dà fastidio che sua figlia legga i vostri SMS romantici e li spiattelli alla ex moglie?
Che ti dà fastidio essere messa in secondo piano, nel senso che la tua privacy è messa in secondo piano?

Sua figlia viene prima di tutto. Ok. Ma non può controllare le vostre vite in modo così pervasivo, glielo hai detto?


----------



## dammi un nome (15 Luglio 2012)

*chiara*



Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> eccoci qua, non avevo ancora letto questo tuo post
> 
> io ti capisco benissimo, *mi sono sentita trascurata e invisibile per un bel pò di tempo*
> 
> devi toglierti prima di tutto dalla situazione che ti crea rabbia e frustrazione, cioè: fregatene di chi lo chiama o lo messaggia



non lo avevo mai letto.

è in seguito a questo che ovviamente hai deciso di ...?


----------



## Non Registrato (15 Luglio 2012)

aristocat ha detto:


> Ma invece di controllargli il cellulare o le tasche dei pantaloni o il cruscotto della macchina o altro...
> 
> Hai mai provato a dirgli che ti dà fastidio che sua figlia legga i vostri SMS romantici e li spiattelli alla ex moglie?
> Che ti dà fastidio essere messa in secondo piano, nel senso che la tua privacy è messa in secondo piano?
> ...



si gliel'ho detto e mi ha risposto che allora posso non essere la persona giusta per lui che con questi discorsi lo deludo molto che sono problemi solo miei che sono pazza e che le cose continueranno così perchè che la figlia legga non c'è nulla da terer nascosto e se sente l'esigenza di raccontarlo a sua mamma vuole dire che è giusto che lo faccia.


mi sento giù


----------



## Non Registrato (15 Luglio 2012)

sto consapevolmente arrivando al punto che o lo lascio ma sono ancora innamorata di lui o mi trovo l'amante per distrarmi ed essere felice....al di fuori dalla coppia come fate tanti di voi


----------



## Tebe (15 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> si gliel'ho detto e mi ha risposto che allora posso non essere la persona giusta per lui che con questi discorsi lo deludo molto che sono problemi solo miei che sono pazza e che le cose continueranno così perchè che la figlia legga non c'è nulla da terer nascosto e se sente l'esigenza di raccontarlo a sua mamma vuole dire che è giusto che lo faccia.
> 
> 
> mi sento giù


Allora.
La tua con la figlia è una battaglia persa. Punto. Per ora mettiti il cuore in pace. Io l'ho vissuta( da figlia) quindi..
Cambia strategia.
Smetti di mandargli sms romantici. Quando e se se ne accorgerà tu sorridi e gli dici che preferisci dirgli le romanticherie a voce.

Oppure mandagli sms porno. Vediamo se poi li fa leggere ancora alla figlia.

Il punto è che tu non devi sentirti in competizione con la figlia, perchè la stronzetta si che si sente in competizione con te e tu ti stai mettendo al suo livello.


Strategia e niente pecole.


----------



## aristocat (15 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> si gliel'ho detto e mi ha risposto che allora posso non essere la persona giusta per lui che con questi discorsi lo deludo molto che sono problemi solo miei che sono pazza e che le cose continueranno così perchè che la figlia legga non c'è nulla da terer nascosto e se sente l'esigenza di raccontarlo a sua mamma vuole dire che è giusto che lo faccia.
> 
> 
> mi sento giù


Lui non ha rispetto di te. Quello che ha detto è molto grave. Lui antepone la figlia e la ex moglie a te e al vostro rapporto. Qualunque donna non accetterebbe mai un simile sopruso e mancanza di rispetto: qui non si tratta che tu non potresti essere la persona giusta per lui; qui nessuna donna può essere giusta per lui se non cambia assolutamente registro e modo di trattare la propria compagna di vita.


----------



## Non Registrato (15 Luglio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Allora.
> La tua con la figlia è una battaglia persa. Punto. Per ora mettiti il cuore in pace. Io l'ho vissuta( da figlia) quindi..
> Cambia strategia.
> Smetti di mandargli sms romantici. Quando e se se ne accorgerà tu sorridi e gli dici che preferisci dirgli le romanticherie a voce.
> ...



il tuo suggerimento è ottimo 

non avevo mai pensato a questa possibilità di mio comportamento. grazie veramente.
e ancora di più evitare discussioni per sms perchè arrivano puntualmente agli occhi della figlia e di conseguenza della ex che poi mi sputtana in giro.

si..... penso proprio che farò così. grazie

p.s. se hai altri suggerimenti.....prego|||


----------



## aristocat (15 Luglio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Allora.
> La tua con la figlia è una battaglia persa. Punto. Per ora mettiti il cuore in pace. Io l'ho vissuta( da figlia) quindi..
> Cambia strategia.
> Smetti di mandargli sms romantici. Quando e se se ne accorgerà tu sorridi e gli dici che preferisci dirgli le romanticherie a voce.
> ...


Ma io dico: è giusto che ci siano "battaglie" con le figlie delle sue mogli precedenti?
Lui è adulto, ha fatto una scelta che è quella di costruire un rapporto con una nuova compagna.
Se scegli una roba del genere poi ti assumi onori e oneri e non fai disparità tra figlia e tua nuova moglie.
Non incoraggi i contrasti tra famiglia di prima e famiglia attuale. 
Tu uomo devi avere due palle così se ti apri a un nuovo discorso-famiglia, devi saperlo portare avanti bene. Non scarichi il problema sulla tua nuova donna.
Altrimenti fai il single vitellone sciupafemmine usaegetta, che mette però la figlia su un piedistallo e gliele dà tutte vinte (ne conosco molti così). Mi sembrerebbe più coerente.


----------



## Non Registrato (15 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> sto consapevolmente arrivando al punto che o lo lascio ma sono ancora innamorata di lui o mi trovo l'amante per distrarmi ed essere felice....al di fuori dalla coppia come fate tanti di voi


Smettila di metterlo al centro del tuo mondo. 
Comincia a pensare più a te stessa, impegnati ed esci. Portati anche tu il cellulare con te. 
Forse comincerà a fare attenzione anche a te.

E come ti ha già detto Tebe, invece di inviargli SMS romantici comincia a mandargli SMS spinti, prenderai due piccioni con una fava: sarà costretto a cancellarli o a non farli vedere e gli farà moooolto piacere riceverli.

Ricorda, loro non cambiano. Ma se noi cambiamo....

Sofia


----------



## Non Registrato (15 Luglio 2012)

aristocat ha detto:


> Lui non ha rispetto di te. Quello che ha detto è molto grave. Lui antepone la figlia e la ex moglie a te e al vostro rapporto. Qualunque donna non accetterebbe mai un simile sopruso e mancanza di rispetto: qui non si tratta che tu non potresti essere la persona giusta per lui; qui nessuna donna può essere giusta per lui se non cambia assolutamente registro e modo di trattare la propria compagna di vita.



infatti penso anch io così. anche certi suoi parenti gli hanno detto che rimane solo a vita se non cambia.
non porta rispetto per me.

e lui dice in continuazione...hai la libertà di scelta di andartene, io sono così e mi devi accettare così.

io allora gli dico che se si trova un'altra donna è uguale che con me....e lui risponde che ad ora non si fida più di nessuno e che sarà difficile che se ne trovi un altra dopo di me.


datemi suggerimenti per favore tipo quelli di prima della vs amica qui nel forum.

ne ho bisogno, in questo momento sono incapace di ragionare quasi


----------



## dammi un nome (15 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> si gliel'ho detto e mi ha risposto che allora posso non essere la persona giusta per lui che con questi discorsi lo deludo molto che sono problemi solo miei che sono pazza e che le cose continueranno così perchè che la figlia legga non c'è nulla da terer nascosto e se sente l'esigenza di raccontarlo a sua mamma vuole dire che è giusto che lo faccia.
> 
> 
> mi sento giù




che testa di deficente di padre...e stronzo di compagno...<NR scusa se te lo dico.


e ci credo che ti senti giu..porca puttana...



ma non si rende conto che per mollezza e incapacità rovina e la figlia e la vostra relazione ? 


la corrispondenza vostra , VOSTRA deve rimanere cara Nr. la figlia non dovrebbe centrare proprio nulla.

questo qui, se da tutto questo spazio insano alla figlia, è perchè non solo non è valso un cazzo come marito, come padre non ne parliamo nemmeno, e come compagno ...no comment.


----------



## Non Registrato (15 Luglio 2012)

aristocat ha detto:


> Ma io dico: è giusto che ci siano "battaglie" con le figlie delle sue mogli precedenti?
> Lui è adulto, ha fatto una scelta che è quella di costruire un rapporto con una nuova compagna.
> Se scegli una roba del genere poi ti assumi onori e oneri e non fai disparità tra figlia e tua nuova moglie.
> Non incoraggi i contrasti tra famiglia di prima e famiglia attuale.
> ...




non è in grado di fare l'uomo in questo senso. non lo è
non possiede il tipo di palle adatte.
io prima di mollare tutto devo non darmi per vinta e agire in qualche modo.
ha messo la figlia su un piedistallo perchè ha sensi di colpa che ha mollato la sua ex e di conseguenza ha messo in sofferenza la figlia.


----------



## dammi un nome (15 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> sto consapevolmente arrivando al punto che o lo lascio ma sono ancora innamorata di lui o mi trovo l'amante per distrarmi ed essere felice....al di fuori dalla coppia come fate tanti di voi



ma quale innammmorata...  si è innammorati della paura di rimanere soli, ma essere male accompagnati accresce solo questa insicurezza. standoci davvero si ci sente liberi di scegliere cio' che non ci fa soffrire.


----------



## Non Registrato (15 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Smettila di metterlo al centro del tuo mondo.
> Comincia a pensare più a te stessa, impegnati ed esci. Portati anche tu il cellulare con te.
> Forse comincerà a fare attenzione anche a te.
> 
> ...



si, potrei fare anche questo.....portare sempre con me il mio tel.
in questo senso io dovrei cambiare....

lui mi dice che devo cambiare e accettare il suo modo di essere.


ditemi per favore.....

lui mi obbliga alla presenza di una famiglia di amici della ex coppia. la donna parteggia apertamente per la ex tanto che anche durante uscite insieme tel alla ex ( e racconta cosa succede) sentita io.


con quella famiglia di suoi amici cosa potrei fare?
devo andare con loro, non posso evitarlo anche se lo vorrei tanto.


----------



## Non Registrato (15 Luglio 2012)

aristocat ha detto:


> Ma io dico: è giusto che ci siano "battaglie" con le figlie delle sue mogli precedenti?
> Lui è adulto, ha fatto una scelta che è quella di costruire un rapporto con una nuova compagna.
> Se scegli una roba del genere poi ti assumi onori e oneri e non fai disparità tra figlia e tua nuova moglie.
> Non incoraggi i contrasti tra famiglia di prima e famiglia attuale.
> ...


Purtroppo sono molti i padri e le madri (e non solo separati) che hanno difficoltà a porre dei "limiti" ai figli, piccoli e grandi che siano. Da padre separato e' ancora più difficile perché si aggiungono altre dinamiche.
Non e' una giustificazione nei suoi confronti.

     Sofia


----------



## Tebe (15 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> non è in grado di fare l'uomo in questo senso. non lo è
> non possiede il tipo di palle adatte.
> io prima di mollare tutto devo non darmi per vinta e agire in qualche modo.
> ha messo la figlia su un piedistallo perchè ha sensi di colpa che ha mollato la sua ex e di conseguenza ha messo in *sofferenza la figlia.*


Che se ne approfitta e rompe le scatole.

Quanti anni ha?


----------



## Non Registrato (15 Luglio 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> ma quale innammmorata...  si è innammorati della paura di rimanere soli, ma essere male accompagnati accresce solo questa insicurezza. standoci davvero si ci sente liberi di scegliere cio' che non ci fa soffrire.




abbiamo famiglia insieme.
deve essere per me veramente l'ultima spiaggia il lasciarlo. l'ultima


----------



## Non Registrato (15 Luglio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Che se ne approfitta e rompe le scatole.
> 
> Quanti anni ha?


12. siamo insieme da quando ne aveva 7.

all'inizio era ancora peggio, bastava che la bambina dicesse che non se la sentiva di fare le ferie con me e sua sorella che lui ci lasciava a casa e partiva con lei solo.


----------



## dammi un nome (15 Luglio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> immagino
> 
> al di là che stia combinandoti qualcosa alle spalle, l'estremo attaccamento al cellulare ha sempre dato molto fastidio anche a me
> parlo di chi lo tiene sempre in mano, lo controlla ogni 2 minuti e non si fa problemi a usarlo smodatamente anche quando è in compagnia


è una cosa che non reggo piu. e non sono nemmeno piu intenzionata a farlo con chiunque mi stia accanto.


l uso e soprattutto l abuso di questo mezzo utilizzato troppo spesso in maniera invasiva nei confronti di chi ti sta accanto ha solo un significato. negativo.



la mia ultima esperienza ha voluto che stanca di osservare lui con in mano il cell, mentre mi leggeva gli sms che arrivano dalle sue girl a vario titolo fu causa di litigata feroce.

e lo mollai.


mollato, mi sono attivata, e scoprii che da due mesi stava con una seconda.


quindi il significato per me è solo uno, quando non lo si utilizza in orario di lavoro o per lavoro.

e non ci stanno se o ma.


----------



## dammi un nome (15 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> abbiamo famiglia insieme.
> deve essere per me veramente l'ultima spiaggia il lasciarlo. l'ultima


in comune un bimbo dici ?


----------



## dammi un nome (15 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> si, potrei fare anche questo.....portare sempre con me il mio tel.
> in questo senso io dovrei cambiare....
> 
> lui mi dice che devo cambiare e accettare il suo modo di essere.
> ...



ma come fai a reggere ?


----------



## Non Registrato (15 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> si, potrei fare anche questo.....portare sempre con me il mio tel.
> in questo senso io dovrei cambiare....
> 
> lui mi dice che devo cambiare e accettare il suo modo di essere.
> ...


Io se fosse il mio compagno parlerei obiettivamente con lui della cosa. Se quello che dici e' così evidente dovrebbe capire anche il tuo imbarazzo e sofferenza di questi atteggiamenti.
Mi sto interrogando leggendoti, dal mio compagno vorrei prima di tutto rispetto e protezione. Se non e' in grado di darmeli non saprei che farmene di un uomo così. Lui perderebbe il mio rispetto e di conseguenza l'amore.
Non può importi la presenza di persone a te non gradite, se tiene a loro che li veda da soli.
Scusa se te lo dico, ma lui non ha tagliato veramente con la sua ex. Perché si sono lasciati? E' stata una separazione facile? Tu eri l'amante o sei arrivata dopo? Cosa ti ha attratto e legato a lui?

Sofia


----------



## Non Registrato (15 Luglio 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> in comune un bimbo dici ?


si


----------



## Non Registrato (15 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Io se fosse il mio compagno parlerei obiettivamente con lui della cosa. Se quello che dici e' così evidente dovrebbe capire anche il tuo imbarazzo e sofferenza di questi atteggiamenti.
> Mi sto interrogando leggendoti, dal mio compagno vorrei prima di tutto rispetto e protezione. Se non e' in grado di darmeli non saprei che farmene di un uomo così. Lui perderebbe il mio rispetto e di conseguenza l'amore.
> Non può importi la presenza di persone a te non gradite, se tiene a loro che li veda da soli.
> Scusa se te lo dico, ma lui non ha tagliato veramente con la sua ex. Perché si sono lasciati? E' stata una separazione facile? Tu eri l'amante o sei arrivata dopo? Cosa ti ha attratto e legato a lui?
> ...



ho già parlato anche di questo al mio compagno e lui mi ha detto che sono partita prevenuta perchè loro sono amici della ex( in relatà è solo lei che mi crea disagio).
non ho rispetto ne protezione da lui, lui mi dice che questi sono solo problemi miei e che sono esaurita.
si sono lasciati perchè lei era sempre scontebta e non si amavano più, lui ha lasciato lei ( nel corso dei loro 8 anni di rapporto lui l'aveva tradita due volte)
separazione molto difficle, lei voleva tornare da lui
io sono arrivata dopo come compagna ma ahimè ero amica sua anni e anni prima perciò conosciuta e su di me la ex e tutti hanno scaricato tutte le colpe

ero sua amica. mi attraeva in lui la sua sensibilità, correttezza, dolcezza.
cose che dal momento che sono stata la sua compagna non ha più avuto con me


----------



## Non Registrato (15 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> 12. siamo insieme da quando ne aveva 7.
> 
> all'inizio era ancora peggio, bastava che la bambina dicesse che non se la sentiva di fare le ferie con me e sua sorella che lui ci lasciava a casa e partiva con lei solo.


E' lui che ha sempre sbagliato tutto. Certe cos'e non si fanno.

Chiedete assieme una consulenza di coppia, forse una terza persona esperta nel settore ed esterna a voi lo può aiutare a rendersi conto di certi errori.

  Sofia


----------



## aristocat (15 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> abbiamo famiglia insieme.
> deve essere per me veramente l'ultima spiaggia il lasciarlo. l'ultima


Allora a questo punto concordo con chi ti dice che è meglio essere strategica perché hai una posta in gioco alta, non avevo capito che avevi una bimba anche tu... 
L'importante è soffrire il meno possibile, a questo punto .
Magari il vostro rapporto ci guadagna se te ne freghi e fai la superiore. 

ari


----------



## Non Registrato (15 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> E' lui che ha sempre sbagliato tutto. Certe cos'e non si fanno.
> 
> Chiedete assieme una consulenza di coppia, forse una terza persona esperta nel settore ed esterna a voi lo può aiutare a rendersi conto di certi errori.
> 
> Sofia



mia cara sofia, gli ho proposto più volte di farlo ma si è sempre rifiutato.


di contro è andato anni fa dallo psicologo con la ex per problemi per gestire la figlia perchè lei lo ricattava attraverso la figlia.


con me nessuna disponibilità a farlo. mi dice che se anche un psicologo gli dicesse che sta sbagliando sarebbe opinione sua e che lui sa quel che è giusto e quel che si sente di fare e che se non mi va bene devo andarmene.



posso trovarmi un amante? giuro che non gli guardo più il telefono


----------



## dammi un nome (15 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> si




intanto questa signora amica sua, non si deve permettere di telefonare all ex in tua presenza, e questo se non lo capisce da sola dovrebbe essere lui, il tuo ( ? ) lui a farglielo osservare, ma ovviamente non lo farà mai, dipendente come è da tutto e tutti che cavolo ti puoi aspettare.


tu, parte tua puoi evitare di uscirci, ma allora sarà guerra, sicuro.

il cellulare non è che un pretesto per riaffermare la sua dipendenza emotiva da queste relazioni.


che fare dunque ?


forse dobbiamo chiederci come mai abbiamo scelto di fare un figlio con lui. non sto provocando cara. ma è per riflettere.


----------



## dammi un nome (15 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> ho già parlato anche di questo al mio compagno e lui mi ha detto che sono partita prevenuta perchè loro sono amici della ex( in relatà è solo lei che mi crea disagio).
> non ho rispetto ne protezione da lui, lui mi dice che questi sono solo problemi miei e che sono esaurita.
> si sono lasciati perchè lei era sempre scontebta e non si amavano più, lui ha lasciato lei ( nel corso dei loro 8 anni di rapporto lui l'aveva tradita due volte)
> separazione molto difficle, lei voleva tornare da lui
> ...



ecco, è come avevo purtroppo immaginato che fosse.


 ( LUI )


----------



## aristocat (15 Luglio 2012)

aristocat ha detto:


> Allora a questo punto concordo con chi ti dice che è meglio essere strategica perché hai una posta in gioco alta, non avevo capito che avevi una bimba anche tu...
> L'importante è soffrire il meno possibile, a questo punto .
> Magari il vostro rapporto ci guadagna se te ne freghi e fai la superiore.
> 
> ari


Va da sé che sacrificheresti tutta la sincerità e scambio onesto tra persone che si amano e si vengono incontro.


----------



## Non Registrato (15 Luglio 2012)

aristocat ha detto:


> Allora a questo punto concordo con chi ti dice che è meglio essere strategica perché hai una posta in gioco alta, non avevo capito che avevi una bimba anche tu...
> L'importante è soffrire il meno possibile, a questo punto .
> Magari il vostro rapporto ci guadagna se te ne freghi e fai la superiore.
> 
> ari



ho scritto qui da voi per cercare di trovare un modo di soffrire di meno.
con i suoi amici come posso essere ? è una sola coppia ma pesa pesa uscirci insieme.

fare la fintona e fingere di divertirmi coccolando il mio uomo in modo che lei dica alla ex che andiamo daccordo così rosicano?


----------



## dammi un nome (15 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> mia cara sofia, gli ho proposto più volte di farlo ma si è sempre rifiutato.
> 
> 
> di contro è andato anni fa dallo psicologo con la ex per problemi per gestire la figlia perchè lei lo ricattava attraverso la figlia.
> ...



tu te ne stai accorgendo che sei già diventata la moglie 2 ?


e che presto ne troverà una terza, poi una quarta..etc...


questo non ama che essere al centro delle attenzioni di tutti eh ...e quando non rispondi piu al suo bisogno ti accusa di essere malata, esaurita, pazza...la lista è sempre la stessa...


----------



## Non Registrato (15 Luglio 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> intanto questa signora amica sua, non si deve permettere di telefonare all ex in tua presenza, e questo se non lo capisce da sola dovrebbe essere lui, il tuo ( ? ) lui a farglielo osservare, ma ovviamente non lo farà mai, dipendente come è da tutto e tutti che cavolo ti puoi aspettare.
> 
> 
> tu, parte tua puoi evitare di uscirci, ma allora sarà guerra, sicuro.
> ...




si ci sto riflettendo, da molto tempo . romai la frittata è fatta .

lui mi dice che lei può tel a chi le pare e se tel alla sua ex non c'è nulla di male, che potrà mai dirle? che siamo una famiglia felice.
intanto io mangio veleno, devo cercare veramente di andare oltre anche con qualche strategia perchè sento che perso colpi.


----------



## Non Registrato (15 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> mia cara sofia, gli ho proposto più volte di farlo ma si è sempre rifiutato.
> 
> 
> di contro è andato anni fa dallo psicologo con la ex per problemi per gestire la figlia perchè lei lo ricattava attraverso la figlia.
> ...


Ahahahaah..... 
Io ce l'ho un amante.... dipende da come lo vivi. Il rischio e' la perdita del limite. Non e' facile gestire vita emotiva con amante (quella pratica si fa).


----------



## dammi un nome (15 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> ho scritto qui da voi per cercare di trovare un modo di soffrire di meno.
> con i suoi amici come posso essere ? è una sola coppia ma pesa pesa uscirci insieme.
> 
> fare la fintona e fingere di divertirmi coccolando il mio uomo in modo che lei dica alla ex che andiamo daccordo così rosicano?



qui non rosica nessuno tranne che te tesora, la moglie non ha ancora capito chi sia questi, tu stai per scoprilo e fa male, lo so , lui se ne impippa di entrambe perchè comunque rimane al vostro centro e sicuramente ne ha già una nel cassetto o piu..dalle quali si fa anche solo corteggiare sai...non necessariamente ci va a letto..lui è " molto educato " come hai scritto tu...ma molto centrato sul suo piacere di piacere e sentirsi amato.


----------



## Non Registrato (15 Luglio 2012)

aristocat ha detto:


> Va da sé che sacrificheresti tutta la sincerità e scambio onesto tra persone che si amano e si vengono incontro.



infatti così si inizia a diventare falsi
io sono stata vera fin dall'inizio come è giusto che sia e abbiamo parlato delle cose in questione ma visto questa reazione devo essere fasulla. 


devo farmi andare bene tutto ? ditemi cosa fare per favore, il mio comportamento come dovrà essere secondo voi


----------



## Non Registrato (15 Luglio 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> tu te ne stai accorgendo che sei già diventata la moglie 2 ?
> 
> 
> e che presto ne troverà una terza, poi una quarta..etc...
> ...



diceva le stesse cose della ex


----------



## Non Registrato (15 Luglio 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> qui non rosica nessuno tranne che te tesora, la moglie non ha ancora capito chi sia questi, tu stai per scoprilo e fa male, lo so , lui se ne impippa di entrambe perchè comunque rimane al vostro centro e sicuramente ne ha già una nel cassetto o piu..dalle quali si fa anche solo corteggiare sai...non necessariamente ci va a letto..lui è " molto educato " come hai scritto tu...ma molto centrato sul suo piacere di piacere e sentirsi amato.





lui ha una ex compagna
io sono l'attuale compagna
entrambe con una figlia da lui

il problema del tel
penso che lo tiene sempre con se perchè nasconde ( per ora) un'altra donna


----------



## Non Registrato (15 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ahahahaah.....
> Io ce l'ho un amante.... dipende da come lo vivi. Il rischio e' la perdita del limite. Non e' facile gestire vita emotiva con amante (quella pratica si fa).



io non ho mai avuto un amante.
non so cosa si prova

si rischia molto
parlo del proprio interiore
ho provato a fare sport, non è la stessa cosa per i sentimenti


----------



## dammi un nome (15 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> infatti così si inizia a diventare falsi
> io sono stata vera fin dall'inizio come è giusto che sia e abbiamo parlato delle cose in questione ma visto questa reazione devo essere fasulla.
> 
> 
> devo farmi andare bene tutto ? ditemi cosa fare per favore, il mio comportamento come dovrà essere secondo voi




devo dire cio' vedo sinceramente ? qualunque strategia tu decida di condurre lui ti ha in mano. 


se scegli l amante potrebbe anche non accorgersi tanto è occupato di se stesso. ma devi valutare tu.


lasciarlo per ora non se ne parla. c'è anche un bimbo di mezzo.


mi spiace, non riesco a vedere margini...perchè dipende dal suo comportamento e dal tuo. 


a. amici comuni che telefono alla moglie in tua presenza NO. ti alzi e te ne vai.

b. la figlia che legge i tuoi messaggi assolutamente NO. non ne scrivere piu. vedi che succede. ( secondo me nulla )


c. se mi chiedi cosa c'è su quell cell. la risposta la conosci: sms che non devi leggere. tale e quale come fece con la prima moglie.


----------



## aristocat (15 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> infatti così si inizia a diventare falsi
> io sono stata vera fin dall'inizio come è giusto che sia e abbiamo parlato delle cose in questione ma visto questa reazione devo essere fasulla.
> 
> 
> devo farmi andare bene tutto ? ditemi cosa fare per favore, il mio comportamento come dovrà essere secondo voi


Fregartene di lui, in tutti i sensi. Penso sia l'unica.


----------



## dammi un nome (15 Luglio 2012)

*ari*



aristocat ha detto:


> Fregartene di lui, in tutti i sensi. Penso sia l'unica.


ma come si fa quando ci vivi insieme...è un casino...


si fa presto a dirlo, ma a farlo ...e se lei è arrivata sin qui è perchè è fatta in maniera diversa, non cosi disinvolta.


----------



## aristocat (15 Luglio 2012)

Una donna, se vuole, sa come alzare un muro difensivo verso gli uomini che deludono.

Non so, piccole attenzioni che non gli facevi mancare, piccoli gesti amorevoli, quel piatto che gli piaceva tanto, quel profumo che gli piacerebbe tanto ricevere per il compleanno...

Tutto questo una donna sa come toglierlo all'uomo che non merita.

ari


----------



## aristocat (15 Luglio 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> ma come si fa quando ci vivi insieme...è un casino...
> 
> si fa presto a dirlo, ma a farlo ...e se lei è arrivata sin qui è perchè è fatta in maniera diversa, non cosi disinvolta.


Potrebbe essere meno difficile di quanto si pensi... limitarsi al minimo sindacale per la gestione famigliare....
E va a finire che magari lui la rispetta di più.


----------



## dammi un nome (15 Luglio 2012)

aristocat ha detto:


> Una donna, se vuole, sa come alzare un muro difensivo verso gli uomini che deludono.
> 
> Non so, piccole attenzioni che non gli facevi mancare, piccoli gesti amorevoli, quel piatto che gli piaceva tanto, quel profumo che gli piacerebbe tanto per il compleanno...
> 
> ...



si, hai ragione. ma con i narcisi è una guerra persa Ari.


se ne fottono.

cercano attenzioni in altro/a e poi sei doppiamente colpevole comunque perchè la causa sei tu. sei daccordo?


----------



## aristocat (15 Luglio 2012)

aristocat ha detto:


> Potrebbe essere meno difficile di quanto si pensi... limitarsi al minimo sindacale per la gestione famigliare....
> E va a finire che magari lui la rispetta di più.


Inutile dire però che per la bambina  (la seconda) si mantengono però gli stessi standard amorevoli


----------



## Non Registrato (15 Luglio 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> devo dire cio' vedo sinceramente ? qualunque strategia tu decida di condurre lui ti ha in mano.
> 
> 
> se scegli l amante potrebbe anche non accorgersi tanto è occupato di se stesso. ma devi valutare tu.
> ...



la mia come dici tu era una battaglia persa fin dall'inizio.
tanto come dici non cambia nulla.
posso iniziare e condizionarmi a non fregarmene più di queste cose.
e mi porterò sempre appresso il mio tel.


----------



## Non Registrato (15 Luglio 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> si, hai ragione. ma con i narcisi è una guerra persa Ari.
> 
> 
> se ne fottono.
> ...



narciso....l'hanno tutti definito così, uno incentrato su se stesso e a parole lui dice che pensa solo agli altri.



poi alla fine sarò io la colpevole.
si


----------



## aristocat (15 Luglio 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> si, hai ragione. ma con i narcisi è una guerra persa Ari.
> se ne fottono.
> cercano attenzioni in altro/a e poi sei doppiamente colpevole comunque perchè la causa sei tu. sei daccordo?


Non se fatto "furbescamente", Micia. 

Chiaro che se vai da lui e gli dici a brutto muso: Sei uno stronzo, da oggi ti puoi scordare il risotto alla marinara che ti facevo tutte le domeniche; allora lì ti dai la zappa sui piedi e sono d'accordo.


Dev'essere una cosa soft e graduale per dare risultati, non so se mi spiego


----------



## Non Registrato (15 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> io non ho mai avuto un amante.
> non so cosa si prova
> 
> si rischia molto
> ...


Rischieresti molto si. Rischi di farti coinvolgere emotivamente. I tuoi pensieri si sposterebbero da tuo marito all'amante. 
Se sei fortunata che l'amante e' coinvolto quanto te probabilmente troverai in lui la forza di separarti che ora non hai. Ma non ci si separa per un altro uomo.

Comincia a pensare di più a te stessa. Prova a cambiare atteggiamento con lui, come in molti ti hanno consigliato. Porta con te cellulare, fatti più bella quando esci da sola, esci di più....

Datevi un'altra chance... per l'amante o per separarti sei sempre in tempo.
Ma c'è qualcuno che ti corteggia?

Sofia


----------



## Non Registrato (15 Luglio 2012)

aristocat ha detto:


> Una donna, se vuole, sa come alzare un muro difensivo verso gli uomini che deludono.
> 
> Non so, piccole attenzioni che non gli facevi mancare, piccoli gesti amorevoli, quel piatto che gli piaceva tanto, quel profumo che gli piacerebbe tanto ricevere per il compleanno...
> 
> ...



magari organizzarmi delle uscite per conto mio, non fargli regali visto che lui non me ne fa.


avere lo stesso trattamento che lui ha con me
dovrebbe essere sufficiente


uscire con quegli amici ed essere amorevole con lui.


----------



## Non Registrato (15 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Rischieresti molto si. Rischi di farti coinvolgere emotivamente. I tuoi pensieri si sposterebbero da tuo marito all'amante.
> Se sei fortunata che l'amante e' coinvolto quanto te probabilmente troverai in lui la forza di separarti che ora non hai. Ma non ci si separa per un altro uomo.
> 
> Comincia a pensare di più a te stessa. Prova a cambiare atteggiamento con lui, come in molti ti hanno consigliato. Porta con te cellulare, fatti più bella quando esci da sola, esci di più....
> ...




si ho più di un uomo che mi corteggia, non sono mai andata la semplice constatazione che mi corteggiavano, mai andata oltre.
mai tradito
amo quest uomo ma forse inizia ad essere una pazzia.


porterò sempre con me il cellulare
sarò meno presente.


grazie a tutti, i vs suggerimenti mi sono utili per andare avanti poi vediamo cosa succede.


----------



## aristocat (15 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> magari organizzarmi delle uscite per conto mio, non fargli regali visto che lui non me ne fa.
> 
> 
> avere lo stesso trattamento che lui ha con me
> ...


 Meglio essere zoccola con lui più che amorevole, spostando tutto il budget che dedicavi ai regalini per lui, pranzetti per lui  & Co. in regalini per te (massaggi, estetista, parrucchiere, bei vestiti). 
Lui ti rispetterà di più e tu soffrirai di meno secondo me.
Questa linea dovrebbe pagare 

ari


----------



## Salomè (15 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Riprendo la discussione iniziata qui che parla del comportamento che hanno i traditori in casa.
> La questione del cellulare.
> 
> traditori non traditori....come vi comportate come lasciate se lasciate il cellulare in casa?
> ...


Fosse solo il cellulare il problema... e la posta elettronica? il portafogli? social network vari? il lavoro? le cene di lavoro?


----------



## Non Registrato (15 Luglio 2012)

aristocat ha detto:


> Meglio essere zoccola con lui più che amorevole, spostando tutto il budget che dedicavi ai regalini per lui, pranzetti per lui  & Co. in regalini per te (massaggi, estetista, parrucchiere, bei vestiti).
> Lui ti rispetterà di più e tu soffrirai di meno secondo me.
> Questa linea dovrebbe pagare
> 
> ari




abbiamo un ottima sintonia a letto. porca miseria, quella si.
ma mi sono sempre trattata con semplicità nelle mie cose quotidiane, mai andata dall'estetista, ho la fortuna di essere decente di mio.

inizierò a curarmi di più o meglio in maniera diversa.
non vado dal parrucchiere da 12 anni 
ho capelli naturali lunghi ( tipo romina power per farvi capire la pettinatura) che non esigono il teglio di un professionista.


qualche bel vestito si dai....ora che ci sono anche i saldi.


grazie amiche mie.


----------



## dammi un nome (15 Luglio 2012)

Salomè ha detto:


> Fosse solo il cellulare il problema... e la posta elettronica? il portafogli? social network vari? il lavoro? le cene di lavoro?


:rotfl: rido perchè hai ragione..:rotfl:manco la fatica di cercarla ..da face- ( il mio , quello che fu )


----------



## aristocat (15 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> abbiamo un ottima sintonia a letto. porca miseria, quella si.
> ma mi sono sempre trattata con semplicità nelle mie cose quotidiane, mai  andata dall'estetista, ho la fortuna di essere decente di mio.
> 
> inizierò a curarmi di più o meglio in maniera diversa.
> ...


In sintesi: tu hai il salvadanaio di famiglia in mano? E' un'arma potente.... Trattati come una regina, tratta lui come un poverello d'Assisi 
e incrociamo le dita!


----------



## dammi un nome (15 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> abbiamo un ottima sintonia a letto. porca miseria, quella si.
> ma mi sono sempre trattata con semplicità nelle mie cose quotidiane, mai andata dall'estetista, ho la fortuna di essere decente di mio.
> 
> inizierò a curarmi di più o meglio in maniera diversa.
> ...




brava, cosi.


----------



## Non Registrato (15 Luglio 2012)

aristocat ha detto:


> Una donna, se vuole, sa come alzare un muro difensivo verso gli uomini che deludono.
> 
> Non so, piccole attenzioni che non gli facevi mancare, piccoli gesti amorevoli, quel piatto che gli piaceva tanto, quel profumo che gli piacerebbe tanto ricevere per il compleanno...
> 
> ...


Pero' questa e' un'arma a doppio taglio. Quello che lei toglie lui potrebbe cercare altrove, a maggior ragione se lui ha già un'altra donna come lei sospetta. Si sentirebbe addirittura giustificato.
E' come con i bambini: l'arma più forte che un educatore ha (se sa usarla nel modo giusto) e' la gratificazione, non la punizione.

Lei non deve togliere, piuttosto deve "premiare" gli atteggiamenti positivi del marito nel modo giusto, stuzzicarlo nell'area sessuale con certi giochini, ignorare quello che le da' fastidio e cercare di attirare l'attenzione su di se  valorizzandosi e distaccandosi da lui.

  Sofia


----------



## Non Registrato (15 Luglio 2012)

Salomè ha detto:


> Fosse solo il cellulare il problema... e la posta elettronica? il portafogli? social network vari? il lavoro? le cene di lavoro?



cene di lavoro le ho sempre  declinate.
posta elettronica la conosco solo io per quello
portafogli solo recentemente dopo anni e anni possiamo aprirlo per prendere o mettere sempre su permesso ma questo mi sembra ovvio ed educato
 social...... ho voi e facebook dove lui è mio amico


----------



## dammi un nome (15 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> narciso....l'hanno tutti definito così, uno incentrato su se stesso e a parole lui dice che pensa solo agli altri.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




un classico, e come si incazzano quando dimostri loro il contrario.


----------



## dammi un nome (15 Luglio 2012)

aristocat ha detto:


> Non se fatto "furbescamente", Micia.
> 
> Chiaro che se vai da lui e gli dici a brutto muso: Sei uno stronzo, da oggi ti puoi scordare il risotto alla marinara che ti facevo tutte le domeniche; allora lì ti dai la zappa sui piedi e sono d'accordo.
> 
> ...



si si , ti spieghi Ari...


----------



## aristocat (15 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Pero' questa e' un'arma a doppio taglio. Quello che lei toglie lui potrebbe cercare altrove, a maggior ragione se lui ha già un'altra donna come lei sospetta. Si sentirebbe addirittura giustificato.
> E' come con i bambini: l'arma più forte che un educatore ha (se sa usarla nel modo giusto) e' la gratificazione, non la punizione.
> 
> Lei non deve togliere, piuttosto deve "premiare" gli atteggiamenti positivi del marito nel modo giusto, *stuzzicarlo nell'area sessuale con certi giochini, ignorare quello che le da' fastidio e cercare di attirare l'attenzione su di se  valorizzandosi e distaccandosi da lui.*
> ...


Sì l'ho detto in modo diverso ma il senso è quello che dici tu nella parte che metto in grassetto


----------



## santadonna (15 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Riprendo la discussione iniziata qui che parla del comportamento che hanno i traditori in casa.
> La questione del cellulare.
> 
> traditori non traditori....come vi comportate come lasciate se lasciate il cellulare in casa?
> ...


il mio amante ha un cellulare che usa per me, 
altro numero, altro telefono, ben nascosto...insomma non è che uno che tradisce si perde in un bicchiere d'acqua!


----------



## Non Registrato (15 Luglio 2012)

santadonna ha detto:


> il mio amante ha un cellulare che usa per me,
> altro numero, altro telefono, ben nascosto...insomma non è che uno che tradisce si perde in un bicchiere d'acqua!


Il nome utente da te utilizzato in questo caso lo vedo molto indicato.


Maurizio


----------



## Non Registrato (15 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Pero' questa e' un'arma a doppio taglio. Quello che lei toglie lui potrebbe cercare altrove, a maggior ragione se lui ha già un'altra donna come lei sospetta. Si sentirebbe addirittura giustificato.
> E' come con i bambini: l'arma più forte che un educatore ha (se sa usarla nel modo giusto) e' la gratificazione, non la punizione.
> 
> Lei non deve togliere, piuttosto deve "premiare" gli atteggiamenti positivi del marito nel modo giusto, stuzzicarlo nell'area sessuale con certi giochini, ignorare quello che le da' fastidio e cercare di attirare l'attenzione su di se  valorizzandosi e distaccandosi da lui.
> ...




sai sofia, è strano perchè l'unica cosa in cui noi non abbiamo mai avuto problemi è stato l'intimità, il sesso, l'amore a letto.
li siamo due scatenati e soprattutto per sua stessa ammissione per me.
ci piace farlo e tanto anche.

mi è d'insegnamento questo tuo ultimo capoverso.
si,mi devo valorizzare di più e distaccarmi , sento in qualche modo di avere una dipendenza nei suoi confronti.
e premiarlo se mi viene vicino nelle mie speranze ed esigenze.


----------



## Non Registrato (15 Luglio 2012)

aristocat ha detto:


> Sì l'ho detto in modo diverso ma il senso è quello che dici tu nella parte che metto in grassetto


Che cose assurde ci si ritrova a fare per un uomo....

Sofia


----------



## SANTADONNA (15 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Il nome utente da te utilizzato in questo caso lo vedo molto indicato.
> 
> 
> Maurizio


Ti rimembro che Maria Maddalena è diventata santa... 
e cmq noto che non comprendi il sarcasmo....applicati di più!


----------



## aristocat (15 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Che cose assurde ci si ritrova a fare per un uomo....
> 
> Sofia


----------



## Non Registrato (15 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Che cose assurde ci si ritrova a fare per un uomo....
> 
> Sofia


alla faccia della dignità! per me è un comportamento da succubi...mi fate pena!!!!!!!!


----------



## Non Registrato (15 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> sai sofia, è strano perchè l'unica cosa in cui noi non abbiamo mai avuto problemi è stato l'intimità, il sesso, l'amore a letto.
> li siamo due scatenati e soprattutto per sua stessa ammissione per me.
> ci piace farlo e tanto anche.
> 
> ...


Ti assicuro perché l'ho provato sulla mia pelle, che se un uomo ti ama, puoi "condurlo" ad essere migliore e più attento anche alle tue esigenze.


----------



## Non Registrato (15 Luglio 2012)

aristocat ha detto:


> Meglio essere zoccola con lui più che amorevole, spostando tutto il budget che dedicavi ai regalini per lui, pranzetti per lui  & Co. in regalini per te (massaggi, estetista, parrucchiere, bei vestiti).
> Lui ti rispetterà di più e tu soffrirai di meno secondo me.
> Questa linea dovrebbe pagare
> 
> ari


tu soffrirai di meno? e perchè? perchè tromberete di più! ahahahhaha nun se può sentì!
e ci credo che siete cornute ahahhahahah!!! gli date anche la scusa....bella la troietta come amante e la troietta come moglie..insomma cosa può chiedere di più un uomo?!


----------



## Non Registrato (15 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> alla faccia della dignità! per me è un comportamento da succubi...mi fate pena!!!!!!!!


Quando si e' una coppia non sbaglia mai solo uno! E' anche la capacita' di mettesi in discussione per amore dell'altro. O ci si separa alle prime difficoltà?? Boh...
Io credo che sia necessario tentare il recupero se c'è ancora amore e figli di mezzo, per separarsi si e' sempre in tempo.

Sofia


----------



## Non Registrato (15 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Quando si e' una coppia non sbaglia mai solo uno! E' anche la capacita' di mettesi in discussione per amore dell'altro. O ci si separa alle prime difficoltà?? Boh...
> Io credo che sia necessario tentare il recupero se c'è ancora amore e figli di mezzo, per separarsi si e' sempre in tempo.
> 
> Sofia


quindi per esiste o la separazione, o l'essere "zoccola" con lui?
e tu credi che questo basti per tenerlo al tuo fianco? sei un po' ingenua, mi dispiace


----------



## Simy (15 Luglio 2012)

Chi mi fa un riassunto che sto 3D è troppo lungo da leggere tutto? :mrgreen:


----------



## Eliade (15 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> Chi mi fa un riassunto che sto 3D è troppo lungo da leggere tutto? :mrgreen:


Io mi sono persa a pagina 3 o 4...:unhappy:


----------



## Non Registrato (15 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> Chi mi fa un riassunto che sto 3D è troppo lungo da leggere tutto? :mrgreen:


posso solo mandarti una parte che mi ha lasciata un po' basita...ma forse tu la penserai anche così, dato che l'aliena di turno sono io mi sa! 
"Meglio essere zoccola con lui più che amorevole, spostando tutto il budget che dedicavi ai regalini per lui, pranzetti per lui & Co. in regalini per te (massaggi, estetista, parrucchiere, bei vestiti). 
Lui ti rispetterà di più e tu soffrirai di meno secondo me.
Questa linea dovrebbe pagare"


----------



## Non Registrato (15 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> Chi mi fa un riassunto che sto 3D è troppo lungo da leggere tutto? :mrgreen:


rimasta basita anche qui:

"Lei non deve togliere, piuttosto deve "premiare" gli atteggiamenti positivi del marito nel modo giusto, stuzzicarlo nell'area sessuale con certi giochini, ignorare quello che le da' fastidio e cercare di attirare l'attenzione su di se valorizzandosi e distaccandosi da lui."

ma forse alla fine sono io l'aliena..che non concepisce questo come comportamento dignitoso


----------



## Simy (15 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> posso solo mandarti una parte che mi ha lasciata un po' basita...ma forse tu la penserai anche così, dato che l'aliena di turno sono io mi sa!
> "Meglio essere zoccola con lui più che amorevole, spostando tutto il budget che dedicavi ai regalini per lui, pranzetti per lui & Co. in regalini per te (massaggi, estetista, parrucchiere, bei vestiti).
> Lui ti rispetterà di più e tu soffrirai di meno secondo me.
> Questa linea dovrebbe pagare"





Non Registrato ha detto:


> rimasta basita anche qui:
> 
> "Lei non deve togliere, piuttosto deve "premiare" gli atteggiamenti positivi del marito nel modo giusto, stuzzicarlo nell'area sessuale con certi giochini, ignorare quello che le da' fastidio e cercare di attirare l'attenzione su di se valorizzandosi e distaccandosi da lui."
> 
> ma forse alla fine sono io l'aliena..che non concepisce questo come comportamento dignitoso





non ho capito....chi dovrebbe essere più zoccola? la moglie quando scopre lui con l'amante?? oppure l'amante????


----------



## Non Registrato (15 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> quindi per esiste o la separazione, o l'essere "zoccola" con lui?
> e tu credi che questo basti per tenerlo al tuo fianco? sei un po' ingenua, mi dispiace


Anche a me dispiace che tu non abbia capito un cazzo....


----------



## Non Registrato (15 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> non ho capito....chi dovrebbe essere più zoccola? la moglie quando scopre lui con l'amante?? oppure l'amante????


la moglie


----------



## Simy (15 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> la moglie


----------



## Non Registrato (15 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Anche a me dispiace che tu non abbia capito un cazzo....


forse se ti spieghi meglio, ci troviamo tutti, che ne dici?


----------



## Non Registrato (15 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> tu soffrirai di meno? e perchè? perchè tromberete di più! ahahahhaha nun se può sentì!
> e ci credo che siete cornute ahahhahahah!!! gli date anche la scusa....bella la troietta come amante e la troietta come moglie..insomma cosa può chiedere di più un uomo?!


Che stronza!
Comunque cara, io non sono cornuta.... e tu?

   Sofia


----------



## Non Registrato (15 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


>


ci rendiamo conto?


----------



## Non Registrato (15 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Che stronza!
> Comunque cara, io non sono cornuta.... e tu?
> 
> Sofia


ma se non lo sei, perde dispendi consigli su come tersi un uomo?


----------



## Non Registrato (15 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> ma se non lo sei, perde dispendi consigli su come tersi un uomo?


TENERSI*


----------



## Non Registrato (15 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> forse se ti spieghi meglio, ci troviamo tutti, che ne dici?


Guarda, io credo di essermi spiegata. La diretta interessata ha capito. Forse il tuo QI non te lo permette e io ora ho altro da fare.

Bye bye. 

    Sofia


----------



## Non Registrato (15 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Guarda, io credo di essermi spiegata. La diretta interessata ha capito. Forse il tuo QI non te lo permette e io ora ho altro da fare.
> 
> Bye bye.
> 
> Sofia


tipico comportamento di chi non sa cosa rispondere: offendere e andarsene....
avrò anche un QI basso, ma il tuo lo supero sicuramente


----------



## Non Registrato (15 Luglio 2012)

ho capito, e desidero mettere in pratica. vediamo un po cosa succede......


----------



## Simy (15 Luglio 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Io mi sono persa a pagina 3 o 4...:unhappy:



io evito di commentare perchè non ho ben chiaro il quadro della situazione...:unhappy:


----------



## Non Registrato (15 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> ho capito, e desidero mettere in pratica. vediamo un po cosa succede......


succede che ti tradirà lo stesso anzi penserà: mi che culo! la tradisco e lei me la dà di più e mi rompe di meno con le sue paranoie.....mi sa che devo continuare a tradirla!

che tristezza gente....ma cmq dimmi poi chi aveva ragione


----------



## Non Registrato (15 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> io evito di commentare perchè non ho ben chiaro il quadro della situazione...:unhappy:


fai bene, eviti di deprimerti! :/


----------



## Non Registrato (15 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> succede che ti tradirà lo stesso anzi penserà: mi che culo! la tradisco e lei me la dà di più e mi rompe di meno con le sue paranoie.....mi sa che devo continuare a tradirla!
> 
> che tristezza gente....ma cmq dimmi poi chi aveva ragione



non so


----------



## Simy (15 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Riprendo la discussione iniziata qui che parla del comportamento che hanno i traditori in casa.
> La questione del cellulare.
> 
> traditori non traditori....come vi comportate come lasciate se lasciate il cellulare in casa?
> ...


un paio di volte il tel del mio ex compagno...ma solo quando ormai ero sicura che avesse un'amante.
per il resto non controllo e odio essere controllata! il rispetto, la fiducia e la privacy sono alla base di un saldo rapporto di coppia...secondo me!


----------



## Non Registrato (15 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> tipico comportamento di chi non sa cosa rispondere: offendere e andarsene....
> avrò anche un QI basso, ma il tuo lo supero sicuramente


Cara, sei tu che sei entrata offendendo subito dai primi post.
La discussione tra diversi utenti andava avanti da un po'. L'interessata ha capito e ora deciderà di fare ciò che vuole. 
Non bisogna per forza rientrare in certe categorie per dare consigli.

Sofia


----------



## Non Registrato (15 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> succede che ti tradirà lo stesso anzi penserà: mi che culo! la tradisco e lei me la dà di più e mi rompe di meno con le sue paranoie.....mi sa che devo continuare a tradirla!
> 
> che tristezza gente....ma cmq dimmi poi chi aveva ragione


Purtroppo le relazioni umane non hanno determinismo e regole. 
Ma pensare in un certo modo può condurci alla profezia che si autoavvera.

  Sofia


----------



## Non Registrato (15 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Cara, sei tu che sei entrata offendendo subito dai primi post.
> La discussione tra diversi utenti andava avanti da un po'. L'interessata ha capito e ora deciderà di fare ciò che vuole.
> Non bisogna per forza rientrare in certe categorie per dare consigli.
> 
> Sofia


e ti sbagli cara, perchè nessuno può prevedere che reazione ha quando scopre un tradimento, quindi bello sparare sentenze e consigli senza esserci dentro...ma ricorda che tra il dire ed il fare...facile fare la moralista e quella che dà consigli "saggi"...le tue sono solo supposizioni, non spacciarle per sacre verità!


----------



## Simy (15 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> e ti sbagli cara, *perchè nessuno può prevedere che reazione ha quando scopre un tradimento,* quindi bello sparare sentenze e consigli senza esserci dentro...ma ricorda che tra il dire ed il fare...facile fare la moralista e quella che dà consigli "saggi"...le tue sono solo supposizioni, non spacciarle per sacre verità!


Concordo! 
io ho reagito nella maniera totalmente opposta.... :mrgreen:


----------



## Non Registrato (15 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> non so


la vita è tua, fai ciò che vuoi, io da donna non perderei così la dignità...per chi non ha avuto rispetto per te e i figli (se ne hai)
ma poi fare l'amore più spesso e fingersi "Famme Fatale"  non ti aiuterà a mantenere solido un matrimonio, La fiducia, La stima, il RISPETTO sì


----------



## Non Registrato (15 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> Concordo!
> io ho reagito nella maniera totalmente opposta.... :mrgreen:


"si sa che la gente dà buoni consigli sentendosi come Gesù nel tempio..."
facile parlare quando non vivi determinate esperienze!


----------



## Simy (15 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> la vita è tua, fai ciò che vuoi, io da donna non perderei così la dignità...per chi non ha avuto rispetto per te e i figli (se ne hai)
> ma poi fare l'amore più spesso e fingersi "Famme Fatale"  non ti aiuterà a mantenere solido un matrimonio, La fiducia, La stima, il RISPETTO sì


:up:


----------



## Non Registrato (15 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> e ti sbagli cara, perchè nessuno può prevedere che reazione ha quando scopre un tradimento, quindi bello sparare sentenze e consigli senza esserci dentro...ma ricorda che tra il dire ed il fare...facile fare la moralista e quella che dà consigli "saggi"...le tue sono solo supposizioni, non spacciarle per sacre verità!


Devi esserti persa, perché non ho assolutamente parlato di reazioni alla scoperta di un tradimento (che neanche sappiamo se c'è). Men che meno ho fatto la moralista, cosa che non sono. Poi scusa ma non ho capito di che supposizioni o sacre verità parli.

Mi sembra un commento buttato la' a caso, slegato da tutta la discussione precedente. 
E' stata l'interessata a chiedere consiglio su come comportarsi con suo marito, di cui non ha alcuna prova di tradimento ma con cui ha alcuni problemini di relazione di coppia. Ognuno ha dato la propria opinione come si fa sempre qui dentro, e l'interessata con la sua testa rifletterà e deciderà che fare come fanno tutti.

Non ho capito perché ti sei scaldata tanto. Boh....

Sofia


----------



## Non Registrato (15 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> :up:


grazie simy, non sono un'aliena! c'è gente che la pensa come me!
vado dal mio bimbo, ciao ciao


----------



## Non Registrato (15 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> la vita è tua, fai ciò che vuoi, io da donna non perderei così la dignità...per chi non ha avuto rispetto per te e i figli (se ne hai)
> ma poi fare l'amore più spesso e fingersi "Famme Fatale"  non ti aiuterà a mantenere solido un matrimonio, La fiducia, La stima, il RISPETTO sì



abbiamo un figlio insieme.
sai che ho l'impressione che non abbia letto tutto il mio post ma forse mi sbaglio


----------



## Non Registrato (15 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> la vita è tua, fai ciò che vuoi, io da donna non perderei così la dignità...per chi non ha avuto rispetto per te e i figli (se ne hai)
> ma poi fare l'amore più spesso e fingersi "Famme Fatale"  non ti aiuterà a mantenere solido un matrimonio, La fiducia, La stima, il RISPETTO sì


Non hai neanche letto nulla della precedente discussione.... come fai ad arrivare, leggere due righe e "sputare" sentenze. Non hai capito nulla.

Sofia


----------



## Simy (15 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> grazie simy, non sono un'aliena! c'è gente che la pensa come me!
> vado dal mio bimbo, ciao ciao


ciao


----------



## Non Registrato (15 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> Concordo!
> io ho reagito nella maniera totalmente opposta.... :mrgreen:


Simy, scusa se mi permetto.... stai quotando una "pazza" che e' entrata offendendo l'autrice del 3D senza aver neanche letto quello su cui stavamo discutendo. Ritenevo giusto informati.

Sofia


----------



## Non Registrato (15 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Non hai neanche letto nulla della precedente discussione.... come fai ad arrivare, leggere due righe e "sputare" sentenze. Non hai capito nulla.
> 
> Sofia



ho avuto persone che mi hanno dato degli spunti per comportamenti futuri. che metterò in atto. non per snaturarmi ma per essere più me stessa slegata un po più da lui.

e come hai detto tu stiamo a vedere le evoluzioni.


----------



## Simy (15 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Simy, scusa se mi permetto.... stai quotando una "pazza" che e' entrata offendendo l'autrice del 3D senza aver neanche letto quello su cui stavamo discutendo. Ritenevo giusto informati.
> 
> Sofia


Sofia, non ho letto tutto il 3D e l'ho premesso...... ho quotato finora cose che ritengo giuste che credo vadano al di la di quello che è l'argomento del 3D..... 

mi spiace per le offese se ci sono state... 

ciao 
Simy


----------



## perplesso (15 Luglio 2012)

Zeeva ha detto:


> P.S.: per quanto mi riguarda, anche qui un prima ed un dopo.
> Prima nessuna PW e nessun problema di nessun genere.
> Ora, sempre nessuna PW, ma mi scoccerebbe, perchè non ne avrebbe cmq il diritto...ancora meno dopo il fatto che
> LUI ha tradito, io no.
> Io vivo da tempo all'inferno, lui no.


scusami ma sono un pò tardo.  hai divorziato perchè lui ti tradiva ed ora hai un nuovo compagno che ugualmente ti tradisce?

se la risposta è sì,mettersi a fare la Mata Hari può solo che peggiorare la situazione


----------



## Chiara Matraini (15 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Che stronza!
> Comunque cara, io non sono cornuta.... e tu?
> 
> Sofia



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


perchè, è un merito?

ma se stamattina mi hai scritto che non hai le fette di mortadella sugli occhi


----------



## Chiara Matraini (15 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> se tu una tantum lo controlli, dalla sua vita al suo tel...... cosa scopri secondo te.



che ne so...

che tromba con qualcun altra/o?


----------



## aristocat (15 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> la vita è tua, fai ciò che vuoi, io da donna non perderei così la dignità...per chi non ha avuto rispetto per te e i figli (se ne hai)
> ma poi fare l'amore più spesso e fingersi "Famme Fatale"  non ti aiuterà a mantenere solido un matrimonio, La fiducia, La stima, il RISPETTO sì


Senti, carina, invece di venire qui e fare moralismi un tanto al kilo, sarebbe stato più onesto da parte tua commentare dopo aver letto tutto e non solo quello che ti faceva comodo.

Detto questo, avrai letto che io sono stata la prima a ritenere che questa non è una relazione degna di questo nome, perché non è basata sulla sincerità e sul dialogo aperto. Io per prima ho scritto che questi soprusi e mancanze di rispetto del marito non sono accettabili, per una relazione con la R maiuscola. Qui abbiamo capito tutti che il marito non si comporta da uomo con le palle.

Ma siccome la moglie ha già capito prima di noi tutto questo e valutato che per ora non se la sente di affrontare una separazione, allora le abbiamo dato delle strategie di sopravvivenza per resistere in quella situazione spiacevole... soluzione indegna da tanti punti di vista ma quella che consente alla loro figlia di magari non vedere i suoi genitori ogni giorno prendersi a botte ogni 5 minuti.

ari


----------



## tesla (15 Luglio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Traditori o non traditori:
> 
> controllare il cellulare di un'altra persona è una cosa di pessimo gusto, qualsiasi sia la situazione in cui ci si trova
> 
> ...


ecco, controllare è di pessimo gusto, scopare con altri no.
non capisco la differenza.


----------



## perplesso (15 Luglio 2012)

tesla ha detto:


> ecco, controllare è di pessimo gusto, scopare con altri no.
> non capisco la differenza.


scopare con altri potrebbe essere fatto alla luce del sole,scrutare il telefonino per definizione si fa di nascosto.....


----------



## Leda (15 Luglio 2012)

tesla ha detto:


> ecco, controllare è di pessimo gusto, scopare con altri no.
> non capisco la differenza.


Tesla, mi sei mancata!
Quoto e approvo :up:


----------



## Leda (15 Luglio 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> scopare con altri potrebbe essere fatto alla luce del sole,scrutare il telefonino per definizione si fa di nascosto.....


:rotfl:


----------



## tesla (15 Luglio 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> scopare con altri potrebbe essere fatto alla luce del sole,scrutare il telefonino per definizione si fa di nascosto.....


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

per spazzare ogni possibilità di dubbio e questa acrobatica, funambolica spiegazione, ti dirò che qui nessuno dei traditori fa le cose alla luce del sole, si nascondono tutti sotto alle pietre.
e da sotto quelle pietre escono delle flebili vocine che inneggiano alla libertà (la loro).


----------



## Eliade (15 Luglio 2012)

tesla ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> per spazzare ogni possibilità di dubbio e questa acrobatica, funambolica spiegazione, ti dirò che qui nessuno dei traditori fa le cose alla luce del sole, si nascondono tutti sotto alle pietre.
> e da sotto quelle pietre escono delle flebili vocine che inneggiano alla libertà (la loro).


Tornata in gran forma vedo!
Ciao tesla! :up:


----------



## joi (15 Luglio 2012)

tesla ha detto:


> ecco, controllare è di pessimo gusto, scopare con altri no.
> non capisco la differenza.


anche tu stai a guardà il capello...


----------



## tesla (15 Luglio 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Tornata in gran forma vedo!
> Ciao tesla! :up:



ciao 

ma... la tua firma... :rotfl:


----------



## Flavia (15 Luglio 2012)

tesla ha detto:


> ciao
> 
> ma... la tua firma... :rotfl:


ciao Tesla
ben ritrovata sulle pagine del forum


----------



## Eliade (15 Luglio 2012)

tesla ha detto:


> ciao
> 
> ma... la tua firma... :rotfl:


L'ho sentita al volo in un film e mi è piaciuta troppo!!
Non sono sicura che sia proprio fedele all'originale, ma il senso è quello. :carneval:


----------



## aristocat (15 Luglio 2012)

Riassunto per Simy 

Abbiamo una nuova Ospite che è una donna sposata con una figlia piccola. 
Suo marito era già stato sposato con un'altra donna e aveva già una figlia da questo precedente matrimonio, figlia che oggi ha 12 anni e che non ha mai accettato il divorzio (burrascoso) dei suoi e questo secondo matrimonio.
La ex moglie usa ancora oggi questa figlia e le amicizie in comune per rendere la vita difficile alla nostra Ospite.

Il marito della nostra Ospite, invece di proteggerla e di contenere gli eccessi della prima figlia e della ex moglie, tratta male la nostra Ospite dicendo che la prima figlia ha tutto il diritto di fare quello che fa, cioè prendere il cellulare del papà e leggere gli SMS romantici che Ospite e marito si scambiano. Oppure "costringere" il babbo a non fare le vacanze insieme con la nuova famiglia e di passarle solo con lei e basta.
Oppure ancora questo marito organizza 15 giorni di ferie in agosto con prima figlia ed ex moglie senza avvertire la nostra Ospite confuso:miiiii)

Il marito di Ospite ha anche delle pretese assurde: ad esempio pretende che Ospite partecipi sempre a delle cene che lui organizza ogni tanto con una coppia di amici della ex moglie. Durante queste cene la coppia di amici telefona sempre in diretta alla ex moglie per raccontare "live" cosa sta succedendo.
Ospite ha sempre protestato riguardo a queste cene ma lui ha sempre risposto che

a. lei è pazza ed esaurita, e lui è deluso da lei
b. lui fa quello che vuole "a prescindere", e se ne infischia di quello che desidera lei
c. lui è fatto così e non sarà lei a cambiarlo, può solo accettarlo così com'è

Ciliegine sulla torta: 

Tutti i parenti di lui gli dicono che non ci si comporta così, che nessuna donna accetterebbe mai questo trattamento, e lui se ne infischia ugualmente 
Lui si rifiuta di andare da un terapista di coppia per risolvere la crisi e la spaccatura tra loro due 
Lui anni fa l'aveva già tradita e comunque ultimamente ha questa mania di portarsi sempre il cellulare dietro, anche in bagno, e di guardare e scrivere sul cellulare anche quando sta parlando con Ospite. 

Lei ci sta male e ha pensato di controllargli il cellulare per vedere se la causa di questo loro momento nero di coppia dipenda da un'amante segreta. Invece noi le stiamo dicendo che è uno stronzo a prescindere e che non è accettabile andare avanti così.

Ospite ribatte dicendo che ha una bimba piccola e per il momento non se la sente di separarsi dal suo marito vessatore. Proprio la esclude come possibile soluzione.

Dice che è disposta a dei compromessi, a dei trucchetti per non far precipitare le cose.
Dice che è disposta a fare come Minnie (che saluto e abbraccio) cioè "turarsi il naso" e andare avanti suo malgrado con questo schifo di ménage.

Allora le abbiamo detto che se proprio vuole mantenere in piedi il matrimonio, è meglio se lei alza un muro di indifferenza alle angherie del marito e si coccola un po', con tutti i mezzi che può. Che deve smetterla di dedicare a lui delle attenzioni amorose. Che è meglio che si prenda da lui solo il buono che lui può darle. E se l'unica cosa buona è del sesso spaziale, che se lo prenda pure senza rimorsi.

ari


----------



## aristocat (15 Luglio 2012)

Oddio ho scritto un papiro, altro che sintesi :carneval:


----------



## aristocat (15 Luglio 2012)

Ciao Teslaaaaa! Ti vedo ora!!!!!

Bentornata!!!!!!


----------



## Leda (15 Luglio 2012)

aristocat ha detto:


> Oddio ho scritto un papiro, altro che sintesi :carneval:


Epico sforzo e risultato magistrale!
Ti sei beccata uno smeraldino, chérie!


----------



## tesla (15 Luglio 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> ciao Tesla
> ben ritrovata sulle pagine del forum


:amici:



Eliade ha detto:


> L'ho sentita al volo in un film e mi è piaciuta troppo!!
> Non sono sicura che sia proprio fedele all'originale, ma il senso è quello. :carneval:


non credo che sia sua, ma starebbe bene in un film di woody allen 



aristocat ha detto:


> Oddio ho scritto un papiro, altro che sintesi :carneval:


 però è stato utilissimo, l'ho letto tutto di un fiato


----------



## aristocat (15 Luglio 2012)

Leda ha detto:


> Epico sforzo e risultato magistrale!
> Ti sei beccata uno smeraldino, chérie!


Ma grazie tesorina! Sai che adoro il verde? E' il mio colore preferito :mexican:
_"Emeralds are girls' best friends" _:carneval::carneval:


----------



## Non Registrato (15 Luglio 2012)

aristocat ha detto:


> Riassunto per Simy
> 
> Abbiamo una nuova Ospite che è una donna sposata con una figlia piccola.
> Suo marito era già stato sposato con un'altra donna e aveva già una figlia da questo precedente matrimonio, figlia che oggi ha 12 anni e che non ha mai accettato il divorzio (burrascoso) dei suoi e questo secondo matrimonio.
> ...



ti correggo in alcuni punti 
- lui è stato in vacanza solo con la figlia lasciando me e ns figlia a casa per volere della figlia manipolata dalla ex.
- quest anno ha organizzato tra lui e la ex senza consultarmi minimamente i giorni che lui avrà la figlia. così facendo tutti i giorni che abbiamo di ferie li passeremo anche con sua figlia mentre la ex va SOLA con il suo compagno in vacanza.
- non ha tradito mai me ma due volte la ex compagna.


----------



## Non Registrato (15 Luglio 2012)

cmq bravissima ari!!!


----------



## Tebe (15 Luglio 2012)

aristocat ha detto:


> Riassunto per Simy
> 
> Abbiamo una nuova Ospite che è una donna sposata con una figlia piccola.
> Suo marito era già stato sposato con un'altra donna e aveva già una figlia da questo precedente matrimonio, figlia che oggi ha 12 anni e che non ha mai accettato il divorzio (burrascoso) dei suoi e questo secondo matrimonio.
> ...


................





























Minkia.
Ho visto il film.


----------



## aristocat (15 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> ti correggo in alcuni punti
> - lui è stato in vacanza solo con la figlia lasciando me e ns figlia a casa per volere della figlia manipolata dalla ex.
> - quest anno ha organizzato tra lui e la ex senza consultarmi minimamente i giorni che lui avrà la figlia. così facendo tutti i giorni che abbiamo di ferie li passeremo anche con sua figlia mentre la ex va SOLA con il suo compagno in vacanza.
> - non ha tradito mai me ma due volte la ex compagna.


Ah grazie per le precisazioni  Sai com'è qualcosa può sfuggire :singleeye: 
Ma sai che mi ha fatto strano scrivere tutto il tempo: Ospite, Ospite, Ospite...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (15 Luglio 2012)

*Aristocat*

quotata e approvata


----------



## aristocat (15 Luglio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ................
> 
> Minkia.
> Ho visto il film.


Una serie a puntate, ti correggo :carneval:
Così sembra dal mio papiro infinito
(Scusa Ospite , sono io che non sono brava coi riassunti)


----------



## Chiara Matraini (15 Luglio 2012)

tesla ha detto:


> ecco, controllare è di pessimo gusto, scopare con altri no.
> non capisco la differenza.



davvero non la capisci?

mio marito mi farebbe un torto minore a scoparsi un'altra donna che non a trattarmi come incapace di intendere e di volere


----------



## aristocat (15 Luglio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> quotata e approvata


----------



## Non Registrato (15 Luglio 2012)

a leggerti ari mi vien il terrore di vivere accanto a questa miseria umana chiamato compagno.


cavoli


----------



## Non Registrato (15 Luglio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> 
> perchè, è un merito?
> ...


Lo ammetto, mi ha innervosito e ho perso la calma.

Nessuna e' immune 

Sofia


----------



## aristocat (15 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> a leggerti ari mi vien il terrore di vivere accanto a questa miseria umana chiamato compagno.
> 
> 
> cavoli


Ospite prenditi tutto il tempo e la calma per decidere. Non sconfortarti... noi siam qui . Dai.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (15 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Lo ammetto, mi ha innervosito e ho perso la calma.
> 
> Nessuna e' immune
> 
> Sofia



l'importante è portarli con nonchalance


----------



## perplesso (15 Luglio 2012)

tesla ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> per spazzare ogni possibilità di dubbio e questa acrobatica, funambolica spiegazione, ti dirò che qui nessuno dei traditori fa le cose alla luce del sole, si nascondono tutti sotto alle pietre.
> e da sotto quelle pietre escono delle flebili vocine che inneggiano alla libertà (la loro).


qui sì. altrove no


----------



## tesla (15 Luglio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> davvero non la capisci?
> 
> mio marito mi farebbe un torto minore a scoparsi un'altra donna che non a trattarmi come incapace di intendere e di volere



no, non la capisco, non ci riesco proprio.
abbi pazienza è più forte di me. non riesco a pensare di dare correttezza alla persona con cui sto (e per me correttezza è anche non scopazzare in giro) sapendo che mi sta tradendo.
perchè quando si guarda, si SA, si è già capito tutto al 99,999999999999999%


----------



## Eliade (15 Luglio 2012)

tesla ha detto:


> non credo che sia sua, ma starebbe bene in un film di woody allen


Non so se è sua...l'ho sentita nel film city of angels. 
Mi è piaciuta subito!:carneval:


----------



## bah (15 Luglio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> davvero non la capisci?
> 
> mio marito mi farebbe un torto minore a scoparsi un'altra donna che non a trattarmi come incapace di intendere e di volere



in effetti, sollazzarsi con un'altra è un chiaro attestato di stima.
ditelo con le corna.


----------



## Simy (15 Luglio 2012)

Ariiiiiiiiiiiiii grazie per il riassunto! 
sei stata un tesoro come sempre.....

....ecco ora che dire alla nostra Ospite????
La prima cosa che mi viene in mente è di dirle MOLLALO! Ma già avete detto che non se la sente....
però scusa Ary ma manco fare la Femme fatale mi pare una soluzione!

a sto punto deve solo fare buon viso a cattivo gioco... e andare avanti...non vedo altre soluzioni!

in ogni caso a me è quasi partito l'embolo solo a leggere il riassunto....


----------



## Chiara Matraini (15 Luglio 2012)

bah ha detto:


> in effetti,* sollazzarsi con un'altra è un chiaro attestato di stima*.
> ditelo con le corna.



so che per certe menti è difficile da capire


----------



## Leda (15 Luglio 2012)

bah ha detto:


> in effetti, sollazzarsi con un'altra è un chiaro attestato di stima.
> ditelo con le corna.



:rotfl:

Questo 3d regala perle ad ogni angolo!


----------



## bah (16 Luglio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> so che per certe menti è difficile da capire



analfabeti relazionali.
che il progresso li investa come un tram.


----------



## bah (16 Luglio 2012)

Leda ha detto:


> :rotfl:
> 
> Questo 3d regala perle ad ogni angolo!



(mettile da parte che bisogna pagarci l'aggiornamento)


----------



## Leda (16 Luglio 2012)

bah ha detto:


> analfabeti relazionali.
> che il progresso li investa come un tram.


Bah, ti stimo.


----------



## tesla (16 Luglio 2012)

bah ha detto:


> in effetti, sollazzarsi con un'altra è un chiaro attestato di stima.
> ditelo con le corna.



:up:


----------



## dammi un nome (16 Luglio 2012)

*ecco appunto*



tesla ha detto:


> ecco, controllare è di pessimo gusto, scopare con altri no.
> non capisco la differenza.


eccola, ciao tesla :smile:


----------



## dammi un nome (16 Luglio 2012)

aristocat ha detto:


> Oddio ho scritto un papiro, altro che sintesi :carneval:



avevi bisogno di chiarirti le idee.

non è facile credere a certi comportamenti.


plaudo all impegno


----------



## dammi un nome (16 Luglio 2012)

tesla ha detto:


> no, non la capisco, non ci riesco proprio.
> abbi pazienza è più forte di me. non riesco a pensare di dare correttezza alla persona con cui sto (e per me correttezza è anche non scopazzare in giro) sapendo che mi sta tradendo.
> perchè quando si guarda, si SA, si è già capito tutto al 99,999999999999999%


mi associo ancora.


----------



## dammi un nome (16 Luglio 2012)

bah ha detto:


> in effetti, sollazzarsi con un'altra è un chiaro attestato di stima.
> ditelo con le corna.




oddio:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## dammi un nome (16 Luglio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> so che per certe menti è difficile da capire



No dai Chiara, non dire cosi.


ti offenderebbe meno perchè anche tu tradisci...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (16 Luglio 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> No dai Chiara, non dire cosi.
> 
> 
> ti offenderebbe meno perchè anche tu tradisci...



vabbè, sapete voi

comunque mi colpisce sempre ( e non smetterò mai di ripeterlo finchè non mi giungerà un'impressione diversa)
che questi modi talebani di rispondere e di commentare arrivino da chi dovrebbe essere molto più sereno d'animo di una povera deficiente come me


----------



## exStermy (16 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> io lo lascio in bella vista sempre.
> 
> 
> lui se lo porta sempre dietro. non ha senso, lui dice che lo fa perchè se arriva una tel risponde.logico no?
> ...


a pensare male si fa peccato pero' si azzecca...

e' marcio...

ahahahah


----------



## exStermy (16 Luglio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> e glielo porgi rovesciato, voglio sperare


pure?

ahahahahah

magari con il braccio teso ed il naso tappato...

che bella scena...

ahahahah


----------



## Minerva (16 Luglio 2012)

non mi sono mai fatta troppi problemi in questo senso, sinceramente il rispetto che chiedo a mio marito va oltre la privacy personale.
il cellulare lo lascio dove capita esattamente come fa lui e se in un matrimonio dobbiamo alzare cortine protette dal garante qualcosa non mi torna.
che poi da quanto mi risulta chi sente particolarmente questo diritto non ha esattamente la coscienza pulita , allora mi chiedo: con che faccia ci si può indignare?


----------



## Leda (16 Luglio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> non mi sono mai fatta troppi problemi in questo senso, *sinceramente il rispetto che chiedo a mio marito va oltre la privacy personale*.
> il cellulare lo lascio dove capita esattamente come fa lui e se in un matrimonio dobbiamo alzare cortine protette dal garante qualcosa non mi torna.
> che poi da quanto mi risulta chi sente particolarmente questo diritto non ha esattamente la coscienza pulita , allora mi chiedo: con che faccia ci si può indignare?



Quotato e approvato


----------



## Chiara Matraini (16 Luglio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> non mi sono mai fatta troppi problemi in questo senso, sinceramente il rispetto che chiedo a mio marito va oltre la privacy personale.
> *il cellulare lo lascio dove capita esattamente come fa lui *e se in un matrimonio dobbiamo alzare cortine protette dal garante qualcosa non mi torna.
> che poi da quanto mi risulta chi sente particolarmente questo diritto non ha esattamente la coscienza pulita , allora mi chiedo: con che faccia ci si può indignare?


mi sembra di aver detto che faccio lo stesso

mi incazzerei oltre ogni dire se lui si permettesse di controllarmelo, al di là di quello che contiene
è una cosa che mi appartiene da sempre, da prima dei tradimenti


----------



## Minerva (16 Luglio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> mi sembra di aver detto che faccio lo stesso
> 
> mi incazzerei oltre ogni dire se lui si permettesse di controllarmelo, al di là di quello che contiene
> è una cosa che mi appartiene da sempre, da prima dei tradimenti


però, chiara, se è una questione di principio la basi sul fatto che si è al di sopra di ogni dubbio e quindi il controllo è un oltraggio alla buona fede.
ma se tu tradisci perdi  la facoltà di poterti indignare, secondo me


----------



## lothar57 (16 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Riprendo la discussione iniziata qui che parla del comportamento che hanno i traditori in casa.
> La questione del cellulare.
> 
> traditori non traditori....come vi comportate come lasciate se lasciate il cellulare in casa?
> ...



Cia utente Ng..io ne ho 4,1 e'segreto e manco sa' che esista...comunque mia moglie spesso fruga..emntre eravamo in feria mi ha fatto 3 grado su tutti i nomi femminili che compaiono..ahahahah..come se fossi cosi'idiota da tenere li..le mie''amiche''.


----------



## Non Registrato (16 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> a pensare male si fa peccato pero' si azzecca...
> 
> e' marcio...
> 
> ahahahah




lo pensi vero?
inizio a pensarlo anch io


----------



## Joey Blow (16 Luglio 2012)

Lo lascio dove capita, anche perchè ne ho un altro.


----------



## Non Registrato (16 Luglio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> non mi sono mai fatta troppi problemi in questo senso, sinceramente il rispetto che chiedo a mio marito va oltre la privacy personale.
> il cellulare lo lascio dove capita esattamente come fa lui e se in un matrimonio dobbiamo alzare cortine protette dal garante qualcosa non mi torna.
> che poi da quanto mi risulta chi sente particolarmente questo diritto non ha esattamente la coscienza pulita , allora mi chiedo: con che faccia ci si può indignare?



Sono single, se decidessi di fare coppia fissa con qualcuna, sicuramente la penserei come te.

Maurizio


----------



## Nocciola (16 Luglio 2012)

Mio marito non controlla mai il mio cell ne sono certa perchè ha sempre saputo il mio pin e l'ho cambiato ai tempi del mio tradimento e lui non se nè mai accorto.
Non mi piace l'idea di guardare di nascosto il cell di mio marito e so che lui non lo fa con me. Detto questo credo che se avessi qualcosa da nascondere e lui se ne accorgesse spiando il mio cell l'ultima cosa che potrei fare sarebbe incazzarmi con lui. Se arrivasse a fare questo vorrebbe dire che gli ho dato motivi didubitare e a quel punto è giusto che faccia quello che ritiene corretto per togliersi i dubbi.
Stessa cosa vale per me.


----------



## Non Registrato (16 Luglio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Mio marito non controlla mai il mio cell ne sono certa perchè ha sempre saputo il mio pin e l'ho cambiato ai tempi del mio tradimento e lui non se nè mai accorto.
> Non mi piace l'idea di guardare di nascosto il cell di mio marito e so che lui non lo fa con me. Detto questo credo che se avessi qualcosa da nascondere e lui se ne accorgesse spiando il mio cell l'ultima cosa che potrei fare sarebbe incazzarmi con lui. Se arrivasse a fare questo vorrebbe dire che gli ho dato motivi didubitare e a quel punto è giusto che faccia quello che ritiene corretto per togliersi i dubbi.
> Stessa cosa vale per me.




è stato via tre giorni con l'altra figlia  e in tutto questo tempo non si è premunito di mandare nemmeno un sms per sapere come stavamo io e sua figlia.

sto qui a casa che penso e penso......
...se ne vale la pena, se devo sopportare i suoi sopprusi, se per l'ennesima volta devo allontanarmi e farmi forza e non tornare più indientro quando mi cercherà in crisi come tutte le altre volte.
si perchè quando sto con lui mi tratta male. quando lo lascio mi tratta bene e mi cerca e mi dice che mi ama.

dal suo comportamento con me non mi sembra che mi ami, lui mi dice che non lo direbbe mai se non fosse vero.


----------



## Nocciola (16 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> è stato via* tre giorni con *l'altra figlia e in tutto questo tempo non si è premunito di mandare nemmeno un sms per sapere come stavamo io e sua figlia.
> 
> sto qui a casa che penso e penso......
> ...se ne vale la pena, se devo sopportare i suoi sopprusi, se per l'ennesima volta devo allontanarmi e farmi forza e non tornare più indientro quando mi cercherà in crisi come tutte le altre volte.
> ...


Non so come tu faccia. Che sia via con la figlia o meno non cambia. 3 Giorni senza farsi sentire per me è inaccettabile.


----------



## Simy (16 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> è stato *via tre giorni con l'altra figlia e in tutto questo tempo non si è premunito di mandare nemmeno un sms per sapere come stavamo io e sua figlia*.
> 
> sto qui a casa che penso e penso......
> ...se ne vale la pena, se devo sopportare i suoi sopprusi, se per l'ennesima volta devo allontanarmi e farmi forza e non tornare più indientro quando mi cercherà in crisi come tutte le altre volte.
> ...


ma come fai! 



farfalla ha detto:


> Non so come tu faccia. Che sia via con la figlia o meno non cambia. 3 Giorni senza farsi sentire per me è inaccettabile.



appunto! :mrgreen:


----------



## Non Registrato (16 Luglio 2012)

questo è il quarto giorno di assenza..... 
per farvi capire la situazione altrimenti vi è poco chiaro io proprio per questi motivi abito ancora a casa mia e ci vediamo la sera e quando si può a casa sua. lui non viene mai a casa mia, le case distano un paio di km vicine dunque.
l'ho visto per l'ultima volta giovedì mattina quando siamo andati al lavoro da casa sua. poi lui andava via con la figlia l'altra e i suoi amici io a casa con mia figlia.
nessun sms.

mi sembra di essere il solito nulla per lui.


----------



## Non Registrato (16 Luglio 2012)

ho deciso di non fare nulla e di aspettare. non mando sms ne telefono. che dite.
poi vediamo cosa succede


----------



## Simy (16 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> questo è il quarto giorno di assenza.....
> per farvi capire la situazione altrimenti vi è poco chiaro io proprio per questi motivi abito ancora a casa mia e ci vediamo la sera e quando si può a casa sua. lui non viene mai a casa mia, le case distano un paio di km vicine dunque.
> l'ho visto per l'ultima volta giovedì mattina quando siamo andati al lavoro da casa sua. poi lui andava via con la figlia l'altra e i suoi amici io a casa con mia figlia.
> nessun sms.
> ...



Ma non vivete nemmeno insieme????????? 

scusa ma quanti anni ha vostra figlia?


----------



## Non Registrato (16 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> Ma non vivete nemmeno insieme?????????
> 
> scusa ma quanti anni ha vostra figlia?


3 anni.
io ho una casa mia. a casa sua io faccio l'ospite, mi fa sentire ospite( di quelle che non puoi toccare nulla). me lo dici tu con che stato d'animo mi trasferisco da lui? e lui non verrebbe mai da me, perderebbe il comando della situazione logistica capisci?


----------



## free (16 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> ho deciso di non fare nulla e di aspettare. non mando sms ne telefono. che dite.
> poi vediamo cosa succede



non vivete assieme e questo sparisce per 4 giorni

pensaci bene, e prova a pensare di più a te, vai in vacanza se puoi, ad es.


----------



## Joey Blow (16 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> si perchè quando sto con lui mi tratta male. quando lo lascio mi tratta bene e mi cerca e mi dice che mi ama.



Io non ho letto tutto e non ho idea di come ti abbiano risposto, però se fossi in te lo manderei a pisciare e, potendo, cambierei pure città. Non è semplice, ci sono i sentimenti in mezzo e quello che vuoi, ma io la vedo così. Altrimenti a lui non fregherà mai comunque un cazzo e le uniche a stare male sarete tu e, di riflesso, la bimba.


----------



## Simy (16 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> 3 anni.
> io ho una casa mia. a casa sua io faccio l'ospite, mi fa sentire ospite( di quelle che non puoi toccare nulla). me lo dici tu con che stato d'animo mi trasferisco da lui? e lui non verrebbe mai da me, perderebbe il comando della situazione logistica capisci?



e tu ti rendi conto con chi vorresti passare la tua vita? 
il "padre a tempo perso" lo può fare anche se lo mandi a cagare! 

ok...si "dimentica" di te.... (e già non va bene) ma come cazzo può non ricordarsi almeno di chiedere come sta sua figlia di 3 anni??? io non ho parole


----------



## Non Registrato (16 Luglio 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Io non ho letto tutto e non ho idea di come ti abbiano risposto, però se fossi in te lo manderei a pisciare e, potendo, cambierei pure città. Non è semplice, ci sono i sentimenti in mezzo e quello che vuoi, ma io la vedo così. Altrimenti a lui non fregherà mai comunque un cazzo e le uniche a stare male sarete tu e, di riflesso, la bimba.



l'avevo lasciato ANCHE un mese fa circa.quando ho scoperto l sms con la ex per le ferie.
una serie di cose, quelle che vi ho detto, mi hanno fatto decidere che non era più vita per me.


dopo una settimana si è fatto vivo
io ho ceduto
dopo un altra settimana si è fatto vivo per il compleanno della bambina.
 l'ha festeggiata a casa mia brevemente dopo il lavoro
una settimana dopo se è fatto vico. ho ceduto
gli ho detto poi che si doveva decidere a fare le cose più giuste e limpide.
lui mi ha tirato fuori del acellulare che mi devo vergognare di avergli guardato il tel ( una volta e subito confessato)... che non si fida di me per questo.



questo merc sera fino a giovedì mattina poi è partito al lavoro, poi ha preso l'altra figlia ed è andato via con gli amici e la figlia.



ora aspetto.


----------



## Non Registrato (16 Luglio 2012)

free ha detto:


> non vivete assieme e questo sparisce per 4 giorni
> 
> pensaci bene, e prova a pensare di più a te, vai in vacanza se puoi, ad es.



si free cara....
è una cosa che non faccio da anni e anni..... vivere, pensare a me.
devo appunto fare come dici tu, son vissuta troppo per lui. per fargli piacere, per stargli vicino, amarlo.


----------



## Joey Blow (16 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> .
> 
> 
> dopo una settimana si è fatto vivo
> ...


Male.


----------



## Non Registrato (16 Luglio 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Male.



lo so. lo so
hai ragione.
non sto ragionando. mi sforzo, in queste ore di solitudine di ragionare sul da farsi perchè sono tutt'altro che serena


----------



## free (16 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> lo so. lo so
> hai ragione.
> non sto ragionando. mi sforzo, in queste ore di solitudine di ragionare sul da farsi perchè sono tutt'altro che serena


ma seriamente: parti e rilassati:smile:


----------



## Non Registrato (16 Luglio 2012)

free ha detto:


> ma seriamente: parti e rilassati:smile:



se mi contatta per vederci che gli dico....???


----------



## Simy (16 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> se mi contatta per vederci che gli dico....???


che sei in vacanza :smile:


----------



## Non Registrato (16 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> che sei in vacanza :smile:



è credibile. si si
sono due settimane in ferie. sono a casa.
posso dire che sto via
in vacanza
si si


----------



## exStermy (16 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> è credibile. si si
> sono due settimane in ferie. sono a casa.
> posso dire che sto via
> in vacanza
> si si


Anzi fagli credere di essere in vacanza e dagli appuntamento a 1000km di distanza....

digli che se ti ama deve dimostrare il suo amore ed ormai nun te fai pija' piu' pe' culo...

ahahahah


----------



## Eliade (16 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> l'avevo lasciato ANCHE un mese fa circa.quando ho scoperto l sms con la ex per le ferie.
> una serie di cose, quelle che vi ho detto, mi hanno fatto decidere che non era più vita per me.
> 
> 
> ...


E' uno stronzo!


----------



## Non Registrato (16 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Anzi fagli credere di essere in vacanza e dagli appuntamento a 1000km di distanza....
> 
> digli che se ti ama deve dimostrare il suo amore ed ormai nun te fai pija' piu' pe' culo...
> 
> ahahahah



si si sterm...o vado via sul serio con la piccola o gli faccio credere che ci sono andata così conoscendolo pure sta male.

diventa geloso se mi svago, lo faccio molto poco.... troppo poco. l'arcano che mi avete spiegato è tutto li! vivere la mia vita, lo vedresti più interessato.


----------



## aristocat (16 Luglio 2012)

Il vivere da coniugi separati di fatto - come voi due - ha i suoi pregi e i suoi svantaggi.

Francamente a una come me non dispiacerebbe, ad esempio. Vedersi come due fidanzatini, cioè. Ma c'è da dire che adesso come adesso io non mi sento pronta per il Grande Passo, quindi...

Però io sento che tu hai subìto questa modalità di convivenza. 
Sento che questa non è una scelta che avete preso di comune accordo, e che ti soddisfi.

Magari mi sbaglio, ma se invece ho immaginato bene è l'ennesimo sfregio che tuo marito compie verso la vostra coppia.

ari


----------



## The Cheater (16 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Riprendo la discussione iniziata qui che parla del comportamento che hanno i traditori in casa.
> La questione del cellulare.
> 
> traditori non traditori....come vi comportate come lasciate se lasciate il cellulare in casa?
> ...


una cosa ho imparato dalla vita:
privacy significa qualcosa da nascondere...non sempre qualcosa di grave, ma comunque da nascondere

telefono sempre dietro? c'è qualcosa...al 100%...magari non corna, saranno solo giochetti con una del web...oppure messagini con una ex o una collega...oppure solo foto sexy scambiate con amici...

io ho tenuto il telefono libero per casa e senza blocchi per anni...fino all'anno scorso...da allora telefono sempre con me (oggi evito in bagno) ma password sempre inserita (e cambio ogni tanto)

cosa nascondo??? un passato, un passato importante che non riesco e non voglio dimenticare...che farebbe ulteriormente male qualora fosse visto...


----------



## Non Registrato (16 Luglio 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> una cosa ho imparato dalla vita:
> privacy significa qualcosa da nascondere...non sempre qualcosa di grave, ma comunque da nascondere
> 
> telefono sempre dietro? c'è qualcosa...al 100%...magari non corna, saranno solo giochetti con una del web...oppure messagini con una ex o una collega...oppure solo foto sexy scambiate con amici...
> ...



si la penso come te.
in un rapporto mi sembra bello e carino che non ci siano sbarramenti questo non si tocca quello no, quell altro no.

ha qualcosa da nascondermi.
se non nascondesse nulla non avrebbe nessun senso fare la fatica di portarselo per casa ovunque.

non mi piace vivere così
in coppia è bello fare le cose insieme, così si è due single che vivono a volte sotto lo stesso tetto.
il massimo della tristezza.


----------



## Non Registrato (16 Luglio 2012)

Io sono traditrice e ho un secondo cellulare , lui non ha assolutamente il mio cell personale.
Comunichiamo tramite msn e mi chiama sempre lui in orari di ufficio chiedendomi prima se posso parlare.
Io non lo chiamo mai anche se ho il numero del suo cell privato.
Non ci sentiamo mai nei week al limite qualche email.


----------



## tesla (16 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Io sono traditrice e ho un secondo cellulare , lui non ha assolutamente il mio cell personale.
> Comunichiamo tramite msn e mi chiama sempre lui in orari di ufficio chiedendomi prima se posso parlare.
> Io non lo chiamo mai anche se ho il numero del suo cell privato.
> Non ci sentiamo mai nei week al limite qualche email.



[video=youtube_share;KtGJTf9btAs]http://youtu.be/KtGJTf9btAs[/video]


----------



## Eliade (16 Luglio 2012)

tesla ha detto:


> [video=youtube_share;KtGJTf9btAs]http://youtu.be/KtGJTf9btAs[/video]


:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## aristocat (16 Luglio 2012)

tesla ha detto:


> [video=youtube_share;KtGJTf9btAs]http://youtu.be/KtGJTf9btAs[/video]


Diventerà il tormentone dell'estate :carneval::carneval:


----------



## Tebe (16 Luglio 2012)

aristocat ha detto:


> Diventerà il tormentone dell'estate :carneval::carneval:


non su tradinet


----------



## free (16 Luglio 2012)

The Cheater;948592[B ha detto:
			
		

> ]una cosa ho imparato dalla vita:
> privacy significa qualcosa da nascondere...non sempre qualcosa di grave, ma comunque da nascondere
> [/B]
> telefono sempre dietro? c'è qualcosa...al 100%...magari non corna, saranno solo giochetti con una del web...oppure messagini con una ex o una collega...oppure solo foto sexy scambiate con amici...
> ...



però...in linea generale, credo che sia buona regola che, se uno vuole farsi i fatti degli altri, almeno deve sbattersi un po', per questo motivo non sono d'accordo ad abbandonare in giro cellulari, conti in banca, password varie, etc. etc....
ad es. mi chiedo quanti, di quelli che optano per la sincerità a tutti i costi, non si sentirebbero un po' seccati se perdessero qui l'anonimato

intendo dire: non è che siamo una vetrina in bella vista, la privacy non è nascondere se stessi, ma è soprattutto intimità, secondo me


----------



## Joey Blow (16 Luglio 2012)

free ha detto:


> ad es. mi chiedo quanti, di quelli che optano per la sincerità a tutti i costi, non si sentirebbero un po' seccati se perdessero qui l'anonimato
> 
> intendo dire: non è che siamo una vetrina in bella vista, la privacy non  è nascondere se stessi, ma è soprattutto intimità, secondo me



Vabbè, ma qui è un discorso, col partner un altro, immagino.


----------



## free (16 Luglio 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Vabbè, ma qui è un discorso, col partner un altro, immagino.


scusa intendevo qui con il partner


----------



## aristocat (16 Luglio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> non su tradinet


aspetta e vedrai :carneval:


----------



## dammi un nome (17 Luglio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> vabbè, sapete voi
> 
> comunque mi colpisce sempre ( e non smetterò mai di ripeterlo finchè non mi giungerà un'impressione diversa)
> che questi modi talebani di rispondere e di commentare arrivino da chi dovrebbe essere molto più sereno d'animo di una povera deficiente come me



Chiara, non so te ti riferissi a me, ma non puoi dire che abbia usato un modo talebano.


se questo è quello che hai percepito mi scuso.


e poi non ti sentire sola e sentirti deficente, sei in ottima compagnia, la mia:mrgreen:


----------



## dammi un nome (17 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> l'avevo lasciato ANCHE un mese fa circa.quando ho scoperto l sms con la ex per le ferie.
> una serie di cose, quelle che vi ho detto, mi hanno fatto decidere che non era più vita per me.
> 
> 
> ...





vorrei che tu fossi capace o irresponsabile a tal punto da non aspettarlo piu. è dolorossimi leggere quello che scrivi.

è da prenderlo a schiaffoni. morali.


----------



## exStermy (17 Luglio 2012)

free ha detto:


> però...in linea generale, credo che sia buona regola che, se uno vuole farsi i fatti degli altri, almeno deve sbattersi un po', per questo motivo non sono d'accordo ad abbandonare in giro cellulari, conti in banca, password varie, etc. etc....
> ad es. mi chiedo quanti, di quelli che optano per la sincerità a tutti i costi, non si sentirebbero un po' seccati se perdessero qui l'anonimato
> 
> intendo dire: non è che siamo una vetrina in bella vista, la privacy non è nascondere se stessi, ma è soprattutto intimità, secondo me


Quindi quando arriva l'estratto conto dalla tua banca tuo marito non e' autorizzato ad aprirlo e tu viceversa perche' avrete conti separati...

per me e' una cosa squallidissima e non da vera coppia ma da semplici coinquilini...


----------



## Leda (17 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Quindi quando arriva l'estratto conto dalla tua banca tuo marito non e' autorizzato ad aprirlo e tu viceversa perche' avrete conti separati...
> 
> per me e' una cosa squallidissima e non da vera coppia ma da semplici coinquilini...


D'istinto sono quasi sempre d'accordo con quello che scrivi.
Poi però mi sono chiesta come mai siamo così talebani quando si tratta di certe cose.
La vera coppia è così. L'amore è questo e non quello. 
Siamo tutti così diversi, come si fa a stabilire delle regole comuni a chiunque?

Per definizione, credo che la coppia sia un mondo a due, dove le regole valgono per due.
I problemi nascono proprio quando c'è una discrasia tra la visione dell'uno e quella dell'altro.
Credo che qui il punto sia questo.
Farebbero bene a discutere di questo, non dei massimi sistemi.


----------



## exStermy (17 Luglio 2012)

Leda ha detto:


> D'istinto sono quasi sempre d'accordo con quello che scrivi.
> Poi però mi sono chiesta come mai siamo così talebani quando si tratta di certe cose.
> La vera coppia è così. L'amore è questo e non quello.
> Siamo tutti così diversi, come si fa a stabilire delle regole comuni a chiunque?
> ...


Ma se le tue regole sono basate sul non far conoscere al tuo partner tutto di te, compreso quanti soldi hai sul conto o altri "segreti", come cazzo pretendi fiducia piena dall'altra parte?

io non mi sarei mai sposato una cosi' e se proprio proprio avessi fatto sta cazzata, vivrei la coppia alla giornata aspettandomi il peggio da un momento all'altro...

ma dico...

non avendo quindi conti unici, se per una cosa da prendere nun ve bastano chiedete un prestito al partner e presentate un congruo piano di rientro?

maro'....ke sklero...

ahahahah


----------



## dammi un nome (17 Luglio 2012)

*leda*



Leda ha detto:


> D'istinto sono quasi sempre d'accordo con quello che scrivi.
> Poi però mi sono chiesta come mai siamo così talebani quando si tratta di certe cose.
> La vera coppia è così. L'amore è questo e non quello.
> Siamo tutti così diversi, come si fa a stabilire delle regole comuni a chiunque?
> ...




bello bello quello che hai scritto


----------



## dammi un nome (17 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Ma se le tue regole sono basate sul non far conoscere al tuo partner tutto di te, compreso quanti soldi hai sul conto o altri "segreti", come cazzo pretendi fiducia piena dall'altra parte?
> *
> io non mi sarei mai sposato una cosi' e se proprio proprio avessi fatto sta cazzata, vivrei la coppia alla giornata aspettandomi il peggio da un momento all'altro..*.
> 
> ...


idem


----------



## Leda (17 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Ma se le tue regole sono basate sul non far conoscere al tuo partner tutto di te, compreso quanti soldi hai sul conto o altri "segreti", come cazzo pretendi fiducia piena dall'altra parte?
> 
> io non mi sarei mai sposato una cosi' e se proprio proprio avessi fatto sta cazzata, vivrei la coppia alla giornata aspettandomi il peggio da un momento all'altro...


Eh, ma vedi, sono nuovamente d'accordo con te. Un po' magari si sbaglia per inesperienza, un po' si vogliono vedere solo le cose che ci piacciono dell'altro, almeno all'inizio, un po' non è sempre tutto così logico.

Non si mette da conto, ad esempio, che se si vuole accantonare una visione realistica dell'altro (che significa avere sempre le difese alzate, perchè allora sì che le magagne si vedono) in favore del vivere di sentimenti, il vivere di sentimenti con una persona non perfettamente ben combinata comporta esattamente questo: uno sballottamento continuo, uno star di merda frequente. Poi però non è che ci sia molto da lamentarsi, eh.


----------



## Leda (17 Luglio 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> bello bello quello che hai scritto


Grazie  Anch'io mi trovo spesso in sintonia con quello che scrivi tu ^^


----------



## Chiara Matraini (17 Luglio 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> Chiara, non so te ti riferissi a me, ma non puoi dire che abbia usato un modo talebano.
> 
> 
> se questo è quello che hai percepito mi scuso.
> ...



no, mi riferivo a tesla e lei lo sa bene

probabilmente è il suo modo secco di esprimersi

siccome si propone come portatrice di valori sani, non capisco questo continuo senso di livore e di tristezza che mi trasmette


----------



## Chiara Matraini (17 Luglio 2012)

Leda ha detto:


> Eh, ma vedi, sono nuovamente d'accordo con te. Un po' magari si sbaglia per inesperienza, un po' si vogliono vedere solo le cose che ci piacciono dell'altro, almeno all'inizio, un po' non è sempre tutto così logico.
> 
> Non si mette da conto, ad esempio, che se si vuole accantonare una visione realistica dell'altro (che significa avere sempre le difese alzate, perchè allora sì che le magagne si vedono) in favore del vivere di sentimenti, *il vivere di sentimenti con una persona non perfettamente ben combinata comporta esattamente questo: uno sballottamento continuo, uno star di merda frequente*. Poi però non è che ci sia molto da lamentarsi, eh.




mi sa che hai ragione

ma dimmi tu dove esiste questa persone perfettamente ben combinata con me, allora :singleeye:


----------



## Leda (17 Luglio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> mi sa che hai ragione
> 
> ma dimmi tu dove esiste questa persone perfettamente ben combinata con me, allora :singleeye:


Mi sa che ho un problema analogo 
Mi hanno appena definita "uno stralunato essere perennemente fuori posto e al suo posto in ogni posto", fai tu!
Appena dovessi venirne a capo ti faccio sapere com'è la quadra, eh


----------



## exStermy (17 Luglio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> mi sa che hai ragione
> 
> ma dimmi tu dove esiste questa persone perfettamente ben combinata con me, allora :singleeye:


te scommetto i gioielli, sei una con i conti in banca rigorosamente segreti...

dovrebbe essere la regola numero 1 con quella capoccia, neh?...

ahahahah


----------



## dammi un nome (17 Luglio 2012)

Leda ha detto:


> Mi sa che ho un problema analogo
> Mi hanno appena definita "uno stralunato essere perennemente fuori posto e al suo posto in ogni posto", fai tu!
> Appena dovessi venirne a capo ti faccio sapere com'è la quadra, eh



senti Leda, la linearità è noia.


tra le persone piu interessanti che io conosco una, assolutamente priva di contraddizioni non ve ne è .


i superbi lo sono, ma solo apparentemente. e noia, oltre al completo disinteresse, mi provocano.


----------



## oceansize (17 Luglio 2012)

Mi chiedevo, leggendo il pensiero di Chiara, se tuo marito scoprisse la tua vita parallela violando la tua privacy, cn che faccia ti indigneresti per la violazione?


----------



## Non Registrato (17 Luglio 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> vorrei che tu fossi capace o irresponsabile a tal punto da non aspettarlo piu. è dolorossimi leggere quello che scrivi.
> 
> è da prenderlo a schiaffoni. morali.


su un social network ha commentato su una foto di ns figlia che è sfortunata..... un ns amico ha chiesto perchè mai sfortunata.


lui ha risposto che come tutti i bambini anche lei avrebbe il diritto ad una famiglia unita e per lei le possibilità di averla sono sempre state SCARSE.


la bacheca è aperta solo agli amici.

il post appare anche nella sua bacheca aperta solo agli amici.


cara dammi un nome, a questo punto è finita. mi allontano.

non è giusto che io stia con uno che mi ritiene scarsa ...per lui : (


----------



## Simy (17 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> su un social network ha commentato su una foto di ns figlia che è sfortunata..... un ns amico ha chiesto perchè mai sfortunata.
> 
> 
> lui ha risposto che come tutti i bambini anche lei avrebbe il diritto ad una famiglia unita e per lei le possibilità di averla sono sempre state SCARSE.
> ...


sono senza parole....


----------



## Eliade (17 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> sono senza parole....


Io invece qualcuna ne ho: MOLLALO 'STO STRONZO!


----------



## contepinceton (17 Luglio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Mio marito non controlla mai il mio cell ne sono certa perchè ha sempre saputo il mio pin e l'ho cambiato ai tempi del mio tradimento e lui non se nè mai accorto.
> Non mi piace l'idea di guardare di nascosto il cell di mio marito e so che lui non lo fa con me. Detto questo credo che se avessi qualcosa da nascondere e lui se ne accorgesse spiando il mio cell l'ultima cosa che potrei fare sarebbe incazzarmi con lui. Se arrivasse a fare questo vorrebbe dire che gli ho dato motivi didubitare e a quel punto è giusto che faccia quello che ritiene corretto per togliersi i dubbi.
> Stessa cosa vale per me.


Io e mia moglie non usiamo nessun pin...
e tante volte lei usa il mio cellulare per telefonare alla amiche...dicendo...così risparmio sul mio credito no?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

ma adesso ho aperto nuovi lidi...
e le ho detto vuoi leggere i miei sms fai pure...
non mi importa pià neanche di quello...

Una volta avrei ucciso solo se la beccavo con il mio telefono in mano...poi ho deciso di fregarmene anche di quello...


----------



## Leda (17 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> su un social network ha commentato su una foto di ns figlia che è sfortunata..... un ns amico ha chiesto perchè mai sfortunata.
> 
> 
> lui ha risposto che come tutti i bambini anche lei avrebbe il diritto ad una famiglia unita e per lei le possibilità di averla sono sempre state SCARSE.
> ...





Sono senza fiato per la viltà di questo gesto.
E anche per l'immaturità e la mancanza di rispetto dimostrata scegliendo di sminuirti in pubblico, invece che considerare di affrontare anche un'eventuale separazione parlandone con te.
Mi dispiace davvero.
Raduna tutto e vai.
Per davvero.
Pensa a te e a tua figlia.


----------



## The Cheater (17 Luglio 2012)

credo che il concetto sia semplice:

VIETATO controllare in quanto si viola la privacy...ma se "per caso" uno controlla e scopre qualcosa, allora reclamare la privacy diventa ridicolo e sopratutto inutile...

cioè...tu il mio Iphone non lo tocchi e io faccio di tutto per evitare che ciò accada tra portarmelo dietro e passwords varie, ma se sei così brava da riuscirci allora è meglio che sto muto in quanto l'aver violato la mia privacy non è nulla rispetto a ciò che hai scoperto...

...chiaro???


----------



## Non Registrato (17 Luglio 2012)

Leda ha detto:


> Sono senza fiato per la viltà di questo gesto.
> E anche per l'immaturità e la mancanza di rispetto dimostrata scegliendo di sminuirti in pubblico, invece che considerare di affrontare anche un'eventuale separazione parlandone con te.
> Mi dispiace davvero.
> Raduna tutto e vai.
> ...


un mio amico e mio cugino hanno già visto il commento e sono allibiti.

in pochi secondo me avrebbero creduto in tutto il comportamento di lui con me, come mi trattava, in un certo senso sono anche serena perchè ora il trattamento è li scritto in chiaro.


ho deciso che non rispondo e da ora mi nego al tel e sms.

e anche li lo ingnoro.


poi so già che si rifarà vivo perchè....... MI AMA.......


ma questa è malattia mentale.

come si fa a stare insieme ad una donna mamma di tua figlia e dire in pubblico che ns figlia ha sempre avuto scarse possibilità di avere una famiglia UNITA E SERENA ....così ha scritto.

perciò è sfortunata?

nooooo mia figlia è fortunata perchè avrà me . ha sempre avuto me.


----------



## Eliade (17 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> poi so già che si rifarà vivo perchè....... MI AMA.......


Si ma quando lo farà e riattaccherà la solita pippa del controllo, tu taglia corto e rispondi una cosa del genere:"e che palle, hai rotto con questa storia! Hai ragione ti ho deluso, quindi non essendo più degna di te gira i tacchi e vattene _affanculo_!":incazzato:
Quanto mi ha stizzita 'sta cosa....


----------



## exStermy (17 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> poi so già che si rifarà vivo perchè....... MI AMA.......
> 
> ma questa è malattia mentale.


Siamo trattati per come permettiamo che ci trattino...

niente di piu' e niente di meno...


----------



## Non Registrato (17 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Siamo trattati per come permettiamo che ci trattino...
> 
> niente di piu' e niente di meno...



si sterm, hai perfettamente ragione.

gli ho permesso io di venir trattata così.
le vostre risposte mi hanno aiutato tanto. più di quel che immagini.
sto ....ho....trvato la forza per reagire a questa prigione tenuta in piedi anche da me.


mi fa eco nella testa che..... la ns famiglia ha avuto sempre scarse possibilità di essere serena e unita.


è atroce che me l'abbia scritto li. detto così


----------



## Non Registrato (17 Luglio 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Si ma quando lo farà e riattaccherà la solita pippa del controllo, tu taglia corto e rispondi una cosa del genere:"e che palle, hai rotto con questa storia! Hai ragione ti ho deluso, quindi non essendo più degna di te gira i tacchi e vattene _affanculo_!":incazzato:
> Quanto mi ha stizzita 'sta cosa....



io nemmeno ripondo più

nemmeno li, non rispondo a quella frase

ha già fatto tutto da solo.

sparisco.


----------



## dammi un nome (17 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> su un social network ha commentato su una foto di ns figlia che è sfortunata..... un ns amico ha chiesto perchè mai sfortunata.
> 
> 
> lui ha risposto che come tutti i bambini anche lei avrebbe il diritto ad una famiglia unita e per lei le possibilità di averla sono sempre state SCARSE.
> ...


no, aspetta un momento cara, lui non è che ritiene scarsa te, è lui che non riesce a gestire se non insufficentemente tutto e tua figlia come la sua, quando ha tradito sua madre.

lo scarso è solo una. la sua capacità.

scarso come marito.

scarso come padre.
scarso come amante

scarso come amico

scarsi gli amici che ha.


fai una cosa cara, oramai questi è il padre di tuo figlia, e volente o no, lei se lo deve tenere per quello che è. i genitori purtroppo non si scelgono e quindi amen.


vedi di rimodulare invece, la stima che hai verso te stessa, il rispetto che devi mantenere per te stessa e per tua figlia per la Vostra serenità e la educazione che dovete impartirle, e piano piano disaffrancati dall idea che in lui tu possa trovare un sostegno, un uomo. Tua figlia, Vostra figlia, ha bisogno INNANZI tutto di una mamma serena ( parlo per cazzate che ho fatto io stessa ) poco importa a lei se tu lo stimi o quanto, benchè prima o poi se ne renderà conto..ma ora è piccola...e ha solo bisogno di questo, di una mamma serena. 

Ma non permetterti di fare lo sbaglio di dare tanto potere a questa testa di c.marr

è una testa di c. te ne sei accorta tardi, evvabbè...

lui rimarrà tale comunque, qualunque cosa tu faccia o NON faccia.


TU, invece, puoi evitare di non farti piu male. o quantomeno incominciare a imparare a contenere sempre di piu il danno...sino a quando non lo vedrai nemmeno se non come papà, senza soffrirne piu.


----------



## free (17 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Quindi quando arriva l'estratto conto dalla tua banca tuo marito non e' autorizzato ad aprirlo e tu viceversa perche' avrete conti separati...
> 
> per me e' una cosa squallidissima e non da vera coppia ma da semplici coinquilini...



a parte che non ho marito
convivevo, e non ho mai chiesto nulla dei suoi conti, così come lui non ha chiesto mai nulla dei miei
non si tratta di autorizzazione, semplicemente se vuoi sapere qualcosa, chiedi
non ti metti a rovistare in giro: io li ritiro (non li nascondo), tu chiedi, che c'è che non va?


----------



## Non Registrato (17 Luglio 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> no, aspetta un momento cara, lui non è che ritiene scarsa te, è lui che non riesce a gestire se non insufficentemente tutto e tua figlia come la sua, quando ha tradito sua madre.
> 
> lo scarso è solo una. la sua capacità.
> 
> ...




nel social n. l'hanno tartassato per dovere, alla fine  ha pure detto che per rispetto a me meglio chiudere la discussione.
un mio amico ha risposto....nemmeno la dovevi iniziare!!!!!


attaccato non ha argomentazioni per rispondere. nessuno l'ha difeso nessuno.


ora io sto zitta e non mi faccio più sentire.
ho visto anche dal vero così la pochezza di quest uomo.

sento di aver perso tempo a guardargli il cellulare..... gli ho dato importanza nel farlo....


----------



## exStermy (17 Luglio 2012)

free ha detto:


> a parte che non ho marito
> convivevo, e non ho mai chiesto nulla dei suoi conti, così come lui non ha chiesto mai nulla dei miei
> non si tratta di autorizzazione, semplicemente se vuoi sapere qualcosa, chiedi
> non ti metti a rovistare in giro: io li ritiro (non li nascondo), tu chiedi, che c'è che non va?


manca il senso pieno di coppia, pero' ti do le attenuanti perche' solo convivenza, anche se a me anche da convivente non darebbe al cazzo far sapere tutti i cazzi miei mentre me ne darebbe se lei fosse meno "aperta"...

nun stamo a parla' de dentifricio che a me piace tenerlo a destra mentre a te a sinistra...

mi spieco?

ahahahah


----------



## Niko74 (17 Luglio 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> credo che il concetto sia semplice:
> 
> VIETATO controllare in quanto si viola la privacy...ma se "per caso" uno controlla e scopre qualcosa, allora reclamare la privacy diventa ridicolo e sopratutto inutile...
> 
> ...


Oh.....per una volta concordo al 100% con quello che scrivi


----------



## Nocciola (17 Luglio 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> credo che il concetto sia semplice:
> 
> VIETATO controllare in quanto si viola la privacy...ma se "per caso" uno controlla e scopre qualcosa, allora reclamare la privacy diventa ridicolo e sopratutto inutile...
> 
> ...


Quoto e approvo


----------



## free (17 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> manca il senso pieno di coppia, pero' ti do le attenuanti perche' solo convivenza, anche se a me anche da convivente non darebbe al cazzo far sapere tutti i cazzi miei mentre me ne darebbe se lei fosse meno "aperta"...
> 
> nun stamo a parla' de dentifricio che a me piace tenerlo a destra mentre a te a sinistra...
> 
> ...


no

allora: premesso che so che questo discorso non piace, tuttavia ritengo che io (ma chiunque) sono io anche in base al reddito che ho, perchè il mio denaro indubbiamente mi consente di fare o non fare varie cose, quindi influisce in qualche modo sul mio essere (come tante altre cose, del resto)
pertanto, ritengo che, quando si forma una coppia, sia giusto che chi ha di più lo metta a disposizione di chi ha di meno, poichè se io tengo ad una persona desidero che stia bene, e quindi sono felice di intervenire anche economicamente, se è necessario
una volta assolto questo "compito", secondo me finisce lì, fermo restando che se si desidera acquistare qualcosa insieme o fare un investimento o chessò io, non c'è che da parlarne

in generale, non so se ti ricordi, ma qualche anno fa sono uscite sul web le dichiarazioni dei redditi di tutti: grande discussione sull'opportunità o meno, sulla privacy, su cose da nascondere etc.
ecco, io penso che, come dicevo prima riguardo allo sbattimento, se qualcuno desidera sapere la mia dichiarazione per curiosità, liberissimo, ma che alzi almeno le chiappe e vada a richiederla a chi di dovere, sono contraria alla pubblicazione senza motivo

negli Usa, a quanto pare, la prima cosa che ti chiedono dopo il nome è che lavoro fai e quanto guadagni: per me è inconcepibile, non lo chiederei mai ed allo stesso modo mi infastidirebbe alquanto una domanda del genere, non ne vedo il motivo e risponderei: ma a te che te ne fotte?? mi spiegai?


----------



## tesla (17 Luglio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> no, mi riferivo a tesla e lei lo sa bene
> 
> probabilmente è il suo modo secco di esprimersi
> 
> siccome si propone come portatrice di valori sani, non capisco questo continuo senso di livore e di tristezza che mi trasmette


boh, cosa vuoi che ti dica, anche io faccio fatica a capirti e anche  tu hai degli assoluti non da poco.
siamo agli antipodi, non ti puo meravigliare.
del resto io qui non sono così letale con tutti i traditori, capisco rossi ad esempio, capisco e giustifico ultimo.
ma per quelli che hanno tutto e rischiano sulla loro storia prendendo per il culo il partner non ho la minima solidarietà.
soprattutto se si vantano.

per la cronaca a me trasmetti un senso di stropicciato, invece.


----------



## Minerva (17 Luglio 2012)

free ha detto:


> a parte che non ho marito
> convivevo, e non ho mai chiesto nulla dei suoi conti, così come lui non ha chiesto mai nulla dei miei
> non si tratta di autorizzazione, semplicemente se vuoi sapere qualcosa, chiedi
> non ti metti a rovistare in giro: io li ritiro (non li nascondo), tu chiedi, che c'è che non va?


 se sei sposato o convivi da una vita è normale che non ti poni troppe domande sui comportamenti naturali e spontanei che possono essere quelli di aprire un cassetto cercando qualcosa.sui conti ti assicuro che è altrettanto  normale essere al corrente di tutta l'amministrazione di casa


----------



## exStermy (17 Luglio 2012)

free ha detto:


> no
> 
> allora: premesso che so che questo discorso non piace, tuttavia ritengo che io (ma chiunque) sono io anche in base al reddito che ho, perchè il mio denaro indubbiamente mi consente di fare o non fare varie cose, quindi influisce in qualche modo sul mio essere (come tante altre cose, del resto)
> pertanto, ritengo che, quando si forma una coppia, sia giusto che chi ha di più lo metta a disposizione di chi ha di meno, poichè se io tengo ad una persona desidero che stia bene, e quindi sono felice di intervenire anche economicamente, se è necessario
> ...


E secondo te uno che si mette insieme a te per conviverci o per sposarti deve chiederti ogni volta e di sua sponte quanto hai sul conto mese per mese per organizzare acquisti, investimenti, pagamenti bollette o quant'altro?

ti diro' che sei costretta a trovarti rigorosamente uno cosi' a compartimenti stagni perche' penso che a molti dia al cazzo una situazione del genere e magari alla prima occasione l'uccellino prende il volo...

ennunsefa'...


----------



## The Cheater (17 Luglio 2012)

free ha detto:


> no
> 
> allora: premesso che so che questo discorso non piace, tuttavia ritengo che io (ma chiunque) sono io anche in base al reddito che ho, perchè il mio denaro indubbiamente mi consente di fare o non fare varie cose, quindi influisce in qualche modo sul mio essere (come tante altre cose, del resto)
> pertanto, ritengo che, quando si forma una coppia, sia giusto che chi ha di più lo metta a disposizione di chi ha di meno, poichè se io tengo ad una persona desidero che stia bene, e quindi sono felice di intervenire anche economicamente, se è necessario
> ...


falso
è anzi sinonimo di cattiva educazione...è più normale chiedere l'età ad una donna (credo solo in italia ci sia questo mito del non poterlo chiedere)
si parla liberamente di guadagni in campo lavorativo, quello si:
da noi ai colloqui di lavoro sembra quasi di cattivo gusto chiedere la retribuzione, mentre in USA è la prima cosa che chiedono: "il settore è il mio, quanto mi offrite???"
anche perchè essendo sempre stipendi LORDI (le tasse ognuno se le paga da se) e con paghe settimanali, in funzione anche dello stato in cui si vive (tassazioni diverse) la gente deve fare i suoi calcoli
guadagnare 60mila in ohio può essere più conveniente di guadagnarne 80mila nel new jersey

in generale confermo che ormai la gente parla liberamente dei propri guadagni...ma "chiederlo" in ambito poco consono (al bar con un amico) da parecchio fastidio


----------



## exStermy (17 Luglio 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> falso
> è anzi sinonimo di cattiva educazione...è più normale chiedere l'età ad una donna (credo solo in italia ci sia questo mito del non poterlo chiedere)
> si parla liberamente di guadagni in campo lavorativo, quello si:
> da noi ai colloqui di lavoro sembra quasi di cattivo gusto chiedere la retribuzione, mentre in USA è la prima cosa che chiedono: "il settore è il mio, quanto mi offrite???"
> ...


E comunque estendere tale riservatezza, comprensibile con gli estranei, anche al coniuge per me e' inaccettabile...

manco appoggerei la valigia...

ahahahah


----------



## Minerva (17 Luglio 2012)

gente ma quando parliamo di coppia, intimità ...sono i padri e le madri  dei nosti figli, con le quali ci addormentiamo la notte e ci svegliamo al mattino dividendo lutti e vicende delicate.....e dobbiamo stare attenti a come ci muoviamo in casa e a non chiedere quanto c'è in banca??


----------



## The Cheater (17 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> E comunque estendere tale riservatezza, comprensibile con gli estranei, anche al coniuge per me e' inaccettabile...
> 
> manco appoggerei la valigia...
> 
> ahahahah


no no, io non parlo di soldi in casa mia

io so quando le cose vanno male e quando vanno bene, e tendo a non lasciar intendere ne l'una ne l'altra eventualità garantendo comunque un tenore di vita abbastanza elevato mediamente

io contribuisco alla casa per il 90% circa...mia moglie contribuisce con poco e si permette tutti i vizietti che vuole (oltre i miei regali) ovviamente perchè lei guadagna molto meno di me...il giorno in cui guadagnerà quanto/più di me allora si potrà ragionare diversamente, ma non necessariamente

detto questo, così come provvedo a tutto io (economicamente) anche i miei vizi rimangono miei:
se vado al casinò, fin quando non ti cambia nulla nel tenore di vita e fin quando tu hai fiducia in me e sai che MAI metterò a rischio la nostra vita, allora non sento discussioni e tu non chiedi più di tanto...
...idem su dove porto a cena i miei ospiti, quando offro con gli amici, quando faccio shopping

per me la riservatezza è fondamentale...ma lo è anche e sopratutto per tutelare lei stessa che infatti capisce perfettamente...

questi ragionamenti, per alcuni contorti, riguardano in generale coloro che non hanno entrata fissa


----------



## exStermy (17 Luglio 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> no no, io non parlo di soldi in casa mia
> 
> io so quando le cose vanno male e quando vanno bene, e tendo a non lasciar intendere ne l'una ne l'altra eventualità garantendo comunque un tenore di vita abbastanza elevato mediamente
> 
> ...


"per me la riservatezza è fondamentale...ma lo è anche e sopratutto per tutelare lei stessa che infatti capisce perfettamente."

dubito che lo capisca fino in fondo...


----------



## Minerva (17 Luglio 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> no no, io non parlo di soldi in casa mia
> 
> io so quando le cose vanno male e quando vanno bene, e tendo a non lasciar intendere ne l'una ne l'altra eventualità garantendo comunque un tenore di vita abbastanza elevato mediamente
> 
> ...


come me  e mio marito , ad esempio.
 tu a casa tua, giustamente fai ciò che ritieni giusto .. la "riservatezza" in una coppia sposata o che convive , magari con figli, la ritengo una stronzata .
diverso è il discorso dell'indipendenza, si badi bene


----------



## passante (17 Luglio 2012)

noi abbiamo un gestione totalmente condivisa dei soldi. veramente pensavo che fosse sempre così, almeno tra gli sposati.


----------



## exStermy (17 Luglio 2012)

passante ha detto:


> noi abbiamo un gestione totalmente condivisa dei soldi. veramente pensavo che fosse sempre così, almeno tra gli sposati.


ma va ce stanno quelli che dividono tutto al centesimo e se non hai la tua parte te la menano col rinfaccio del cazzo...

ma che cazzo serve sposarse cosi' da schifo?boh...

preferisco andare a mignotte piuttosto che ave' na' moglie a ste condizioni.....


----------



## free (17 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> E secondo te uno che si mette insieme a te per conviverci o per sposarti deve chiederti ogni volta e di sua sponte quanto hai sul conto mese per mese per organizzare acquisti, investimenti, pagamenti bollette o quant'altro?
> 
> ti diro' che sei costretta a trovarti rigorosamente uno cosi' a compartimenti stagni perche' penso che a molti dia al cazzo una situazione del genere e magari alla prima occasione l'uccellino prende il volo...
> 
> ennunsefa'...



ma non è un segreto di stato quello che ho sul conto! 
se c'è da pagare si paga, pure io, ma uso i miei soldi anche per pagare lavori, tecnici, professionisti, tasse mie, cose della mia famiglia di cui mi occupo io...non capisco che dovrei fare, far vedere di volta in volta chi, quanto e quando pago? le entrate le dico, mica è un segreto, ma per le uscite mi devo per forza organizzare io...forse sono un caso un po' particolare, tipo una piccola ditta ma senza la partita iva

l'uccellino è già volato ma non perchè voleva gestire il mio conto


----------



## free (17 Luglio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> se sei sposato o convivi da una vita è normale che non ti poni troppe domande sui comportamenti naturali e spontanei che possono essere quelli di aprire un cassetto cercando qualcosa.sui conti ti assicuro che è altrettanto  normale essere al corrente di tutta l'amministrazione di casa



della casa sì, ma se compro per es. una caldaia o se pago un tecnico lo devo dire?
da lì, uno che guarda il mio conto capisce poco e niente
tra l'altro non è che sono argomenti molto appassionanti, secondo me:mrgreen:


----------



## Nocciola (17 Luglio 2012)

Io e mio marito dal giorno che siamo sposati abbiamo chiuso i nostri conti e aperto un conto in comune su cui accreditiamo i due stipendi. Mi occupo io della gestione dei soldi mio marito si fida totalmente di me. Ogni tanto chiede come siamo messi se debe fare spese importanti e poi si decide insieme. Sono della stessa ide di stermy... (devo preoccuparmi?  )


----------



## The Cheater (17 Luglio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io e mio marito dal giorno che siamo sposati abbiamo chiuso i nostri conti e aperto un conto in comune su cui accreditiamo i due stipendi. Mi occupo io della gestione dei soldi mio marito si fida totalmente di me. Ogni tanto chiede come siamo messi se debe fare spese importanti e poi si decide insieme. Sono della stessa ide di stermy... (devo preoccuparmi?  )


Conto in comune?
Finanze gestite dalla moglie?
Decidere insieme???

ABORRRRRRO


----------



## aristocat (17 Luglio 2012)

tesla ha detto:


> capisco e giustifico ultimo.


 io no


----------



## aristocat (17 Luglio 2012)

aristocat ha detto:


> io no


Dietro questa gattona c'è una talebana, non c'è niente da fare


----------



## Fabry (17 Luglio 2012)

aristocat ha detto:


> Dietro questa gattona c'è una talebana, non c'è niente da fare




  :carneval::carneval:


----------



## aristocat (17 Luglio 2012)

Fabry ha detto:


> View attachment 5024  :carneval::carneval:


Pensavo più a una roba del genere 

però nero e più femminile, se possibile :mexican:


----------



## Fabry (17 Luglio 2012)

aristocat ha detto:


> Pensavo più a una roba del genere
> View attachment 5025
> però nero e più femminile, se possibile :mexican:



Miii  se riescono ad addestrare pure i gatti siamo fottuti :scared:


----------



## aristocat (17 Luglio 2012)

Fabry ha detto:


> Miii  se riescono ad addestrare pure i gatti siamo fottuti :scared:


----------



## passante (17 Luglio 2012)

free ha detto:


> della casa sì, ma se compro per es. una caldaia o se pago un tecnico lo devo dire?
> da lì, uno che guarda il mio conto capisce poco e niente
> tra l'altro non è che sono argomenti molto appassionanti, secondo me:mrgreen:


 mah... come fai a non dire che compri una caldaia? non devi verificare che i soldi ci siano, tanto per dirne una, e poi non decidete insieme quale caldaia e non vi confrontate insieme sulla necessità di chiamare il tecnico? noi siamo abituati a dirci anche le spese piccole, e mentre vi leggo capisco che probabilmente per noi è un piacere farlo perchè non ci è mai pesato, ma quelle grandi sarebbe impossibile non condividerle.


----------



## free (18 Luglio 2012)

passante ha detto:


> mah... come fai a non dire che compri una caldaia? non devi verificare che i soldi ci siano, tanto per dirne una, e poi non decidete insieme quale caldaia e non vi confrontate insieme sulla necessità di chiamare il tecnico? noi siamo abituati a dirci anche le spese piccole, e mentre vi leggo capisco che probabilmente per noi è un piacere farlo perchè non ci è mai pesato, ma quelle grandi sarebbe impossibile non condividerle.



ma non la caldaia di casa! io le faccio mettere negli appartamenti durante le ristrutturazioni
uso il mio conto per tutto: casa e lavoro
forse sono un caso particolare


----------



## passante (18 Luglio 2012)

free ha detto:


> ma non la caldaia di casa! io le faccio mettere negli appartamenti durante le ristrutturazioni
> uso il mio conto per tutto: casa e lavoro
> forse sono un caso particolare


  :mrgreen: :mrgreen: non avevo capito un BIP :singleeye:


no, ma noi siamo anche esagerati, me ne rendo conto, tra un po' ci diremo anche quante volte ci soffiamo il naso . però fino a che ci va bene così


----------



## free (18 Luglio 2012)

passante ha detto:


> :mrgreen: :mrgreen: non avevo capito un BIP :singleeye:
> 
> 
> no, ma noi siamo anche esagerati, me ne rendo conto, tra un po' ci diremo anche quante volte ci soffiamo il naso . però fino a che ci va bene così



che bello che sei stasera:mrgreen:

dicevo solo che, visto come gestisco le mie finanze, e cioè in base alla necessità di fare lavori o delle persone da pagare, leggere i miei movimenti di c.c. sarebbe arabo per chiunque, quindi manco ne parlo, non è rilevante, anche noioso, tutto qua


----------



## passante (18 Luglio 2012)

free ha detto:


> che bello che sei stasera:mrgreen:
> 
> dicevo solo che, visto come gestisco le mie finanze, e cioè in base alla necessità di fare lavori o delle persone da pagare, leggere i miei movimenti di c.c. sarebbe arabo per chiunque, quindi manco ne parlo, non è rilevante, anche noioso, tutto qua


il papillon è di classe, eh? :yes:


----------



## free (18 Luglio 2012)

passante ha detto:


> il papillon è di classe, eh? :yes:




o yes!:dance:


----------



## la_tradita (18 Luglio 2012)

passante ha detto:


> :mrgreen: :mrgreen: non avevo capito un BIP :singleeye:
> 
> 
> no, ma noi siamo anche esagerati, me ne rendo conto, tra un po' ci diremo anche quante volte ci soffiamo il naso . però fino a che ci va bene così


noi abbiamo sempre avuto conti separati, tutte le bollette, mutuo etc gestite da me sul mio conto.
spese grosse gestite da me, del tipo "sto mese XYZ li paghi tu/lo pago io".
una volta ogni 2-3 mesi facevamo un calcolo delle spese significative e ci rimettevamo in pari, non al centesimo, ma fai al centinaio. 
spese personali (vestiti, telefono, bici etc) separate, ognuno libero di fare quel che vuole coi propri soldi.

detto ciò, io ho sempre aperto gli estratti conti di entrambi senza problemi perche non mi sembrava niente di che, dato che ognuno era libero di spendere senza rendere conto all'altro.  non mi è mai venuto in mente di mettermi lì a leggere riga per riga, non per principio ma appunto perché pensavo non ci fosse niente da nascondere.

sono contenta di avere tenuto tutto separato perché adesso che ci siamo lasciati ho un sacco di grane in meno da sistemare, ma mi rendo conto che questa soluzione sia adatta soprattutto per una coppia in cui entrambi sono economicamente indipendenti e con introiti nello stesso ordine di grandezza.

prima del casino, stavo pensando di aprire un terzo conto comune in cui mettere entrambi un tot al mese e domiciliare tutte le spese fisse e per la casa, per evitare la rottura della contabilità che era tutta mia.

MAI avrei voluto un conto unico (io fedele e fiduciosa).


----------



## Non Registrato (18 Luglio 2012)

vi aggiorno ..... non c'è nessun aggiornamento.
da ieri non si è fatto vivo .

si parla ora di conti correnti.
io nel mio precedente matrimonio avevamo conto insieme e dividevamo tutto, per le spese personali si attingeva senza problemi anche perchè fortunatamente non avevamo problemi finanziari.

con questo mio compagno invece tutto diviso in maniera contabile, faceva così anche con la ex compagna.

vi chiedevo...in presenza di figli nati da precedente matrimonio e in presenza di figli nati dall'attuale matrimonio voi come fate per giustizia tra figli?

io viste le differenze abissali di trattamento tra le due figlie ho sempre detto che era giusto che quel che versava all'altra lo mettesse a disposizione anche per ns figlia, visto anche che nel conteggiare l'assegno di mantenimento della altra figlia ( dopo anni di accordi privati e falliti, quando è andato in tribunale ha fatto presente al giudice che lui aveva un'altra figlia da mantenere con importo uguale.


alla nostra non ha mai regalato nulla, all'altra di tutto.


----------



## exStermy (18 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> vi aggiorno ..... non c'è nessun aggiornamento.
> da ieri non si è fatto vivo .
> 
> si parla ora di conti correnti.
> ...


La paghera' cara, questo e' poco ma sicuro...

ahahahah


----------



## Annuccia (18 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Riprendo la discussione iniziata qui che parla del comportamento che hanno i traditori in casa.
> La questione del cellulare.
> 
> traditori non traditori....come vi comportate come lasciate se lasciate il cellulare in casa?
> ...


non ho letto le altre risposte...
ma non implica nessuna cosa il fatto di avere il cel sempre con se...
e poi è stato creato per questo per averlo sempre con se no??
cmq..
mio marito quando mi tradiva lo lasciava sempre in giro....
perchè cmq ricorda acnhe se dovesse avere qualcuno mica è scemo che si fa chiaamre quando è a casa!!!!!


----------



## Sbriciolata (18 Luglio 2012)

passante ha detto:


> noi abbiamo un gestione totalmente condivisa dei soldi. veramente pensavo che fosse sempre così, almeno tra gli sposati.


Stai sereno, Passante, non siete marziani. Io e mio marito abbiamo il conto in comune da quando siamo andati a convivere, discusso sempre le spese assieme, gli acquisti importanti li abbiamo fatti assieme. Gli estratti li controlliamo a turno... nel senso che a volte lo fa lui, a volte io, in base al tempo ed alla voglia. Ho avuto abbastanza fiducia in lui da farne il padre dei miei figli, sarebbe curioso se non ne avessi per i soldi che ho in banca. Quando l'uno chiede conto all'altro delle spese fatte, è solo per verificare che non ci abbiano clonato una carta...


----------



## Minerva (18 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Stai sereno, Passante, non siete marziani. Io e mio marito abbiamo il conto in comune da quando siamo andati a convivere, discusso sempre le spese assieme, gli acquisti importanti li abbiamo fatti assieme. Gli estratti li controlliamo a turno... nel senso che a volte lo fa lui, a volte io, in base al tempo ed alla voglia. *Ho avuto abbastanza fiducia in lui da farne il padre dei miei figli, sarebbe curioso se non ne avessi per i soldi che ho in banca*. Quando l'uno chiede conto all'altro delle spese fatte, è solo per verificare che non ci abbiano clonato una carta...


 ah ecco, vedo che anche tu esprimi questo concetto


----------



## Annuccia (18 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Stai sereno, Passante, non siete marziani. Io e mio marito abbiamo il conto in comune da quando siamo andati a convivere, discusso sempre le spese assieme, gli acquisti importanti li abbiamo fatti assieme. Gli estratti li controlliamo a turno... nel senso che a volte lo fa lui, a volte io, in base al tempo ed alla voglia. Ho avuto abbastanza fiducia in lui da farne il padre dei miei figli, sarebbe curioso se non ne avessi per i soldi che ho in banca. Quando l'uno chiede conto all'altro delle spese fatte, è solo per verificare che non ci abbiano clonato una carta...



brava....così in effetti funziona....


OT
e a noi l'hanno clonata tempo fa caz...
fine OT


----------



## Sbriciolata (18 Luglio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ah ecco, vedo che anche tu esprimi questo concetto


Pensa Minerva... a me fu dato questo insegnamento. I miei nonni avevano il conto in comune, firme disgiunte... sul quale andavano i soldi del guadagno del nonno. Perchè, dal dopoguerra, lui aveva insistito che mia nonna avesse un conto sul quale lui non aveva la firma, in cui finivano i guadagni di lei: lui voleva che lei fosse totalmente indipendente e autonoma, perchè se fosse successo qualcosa a lui, lei sarebbe stata in grado di continuare a gestire tutto da sola, infatti era spesso lei ad effettuare i pagamenti da entrambe i conti. Le aveva fatto anche prendere la patente e comprare la macchina, facendosi dare del matto dai parenti, ma diceva sempre che loro due, essendo sposati, dovevano avere le stesse responsabilità, e che sarebbe stato troppo comodo, per lei, che fosse stato solo lui ad avere le preoccupazioni e a doversi muovere.


----------



## Minerva (18 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Pensa Minerva... a me fu dato questo insegnamento. I miei nonni avevano il conto in comune, firme disgiunte... sul quale andavano i soldi del guadagno del nonno. Perchè, dal dopoguerra, lui aveva insistito che mia nonna avesse un conto sul quale lui non aveva la firma, in cui finivano i guadagni di lei: lui voleva che lei fosse totalmente indipendente e autonoma, perchè se fosse successo qualcosa a lui, lei sarebbe stata in grado di continuare a gestire tutto da sola, infatti era spesso lei ad effettuare i pagamenti da entrambe i conti. Le aveva fatto anche prendere la patente e comprare la macchina, facendosi dare del matto dai parenti, ma diceva sempre che loro due, essendo sposati, dovevano avere le stesse responsabilità, e che sarebbe stato troppo comodo, per lei, che fosse stato solo lui ad avere le preoccupazioni e a doversi muovere.


grande nonna; un anticonformismo e un'indipendenza al servizio della vera tradizione della famiglia


----------



## exStermy (18 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Pensa Minerva... a me fu dato questo insegnamento. I miei nonni avevano il conto in comune, firme disgiunte... sul quale andavano i soldi del guadagno del nonno. Perchè, dal dopoguerra, lui aveva insistito che mia nonna avesse un conto sul quale lui non aveva la firma, in cui finivano i guadagni di lei: lui voleva che lei fosse totalmente indipendente e autonoma, perchè se fosse successo qualcosa a lui, lei sarebbe stata in grado di continuare a gestire tutto da sola, infatti era spesso lei ad effettuare i pagamenti da entrambe i conti. Le aveva fatto anche prendere la patente e comprare la macchina, facendosi dare del matto dai parenti, ma diceva sempre che loro due, essendo sposati, dovevano avere le stesse responsabilità, e che sarebbe stato troppo comodo, per lei, che fosse stato solo lui ad avere le preoccupazioni e a doversi muovere.


C'e' poco da fare, l'imprinting famigliare incide e gli schemi, positivi o negativi tendiamo a metabolizzarli perche' crediamo che non ci siano alternative...


----------



## Spider (18 Luglio 2012)

torniamo al cellulare.
il cellulare di mia moglie...
adesso sta li, incustodito, una volta in cucina.. poi sul mobile dell'ingresso...gira per casa...
e squilla anche... un bel suono chiaro...

prima, sempre nascosto, perlopiù in bagno, nessuna suoneria, solo vibrazioni...

tantissimi messaggi, cancellati in un solo colpo, il giorno dopo la rivelazione...

... mai guardato, ne prima ne dopo... una semplice questione di dignità..a cui ho sempre creduto molto.
... se solo avessi guardato... certo non sarebbe cambiato niente... ma almeno la certezza di 
cosa veramente è successo.
la mia certezza non quella che mi è stata raccontata.
..ecco cosa fanno dei loro cellulari....


----------



## Sbriciolata (18 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> C'e' poco da fare, l'imprinting famigliare incide e gli schemi, positivi o negativi tendiamo a metabolizzarli perche' crediamo che non ci siano alternative...


beh... vero fino ad un certo punto. Nel senso che di esempi, diametralmente opposti pure, ne ho avuti altri in famiglia di come si può vivere un matrimonio. Ma dai miei nonni ho imparato il valore del rapporto paritario, che per persone della loro età ed estrazione sociale era quantomeno originale: mi ricordo perfettamente che da tutto il resto della famiglia la libertà che si davano a vicenda era letta come reciproca indifferenza. Solo da adulta ho potuto constatare quanto invece fossero complici e quanto profondamente si amassero, e come vivessero diversamente da come gli altri li vedevano dal di fuori.


----------



## Sbriciolata (18 Luglio 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> torniamo al cellulare.
> il cellulare di mia moglie...
> adesso sta li, incustodito, una volta in cucina.. poi sul mobile dell'ingresso...gira per casa...
> e squilla anche... un bel suono chiaro...
> ...


Spider, non ti capisco. Tu cosa credi? Non ti è sufficente credere che le cose siano andate come ti ha raccontato? Ti sentiresti meglio se fossero andate come immagini? Cambierebbe davvero qualcosa?


----------



## free (18 Luglio 2012)

però tutta questa intimità di coppia dove va a finire in caso di tradimento?

non ci si incazza maggiormente e si prendono provvedimenti drastici?

o forse è il contrario: il fatto di aver mantenuto un ben definito ambito individuale può far ritenere di aver contribuito all'allontanamento?


----------



## Spider (18 Luglio 2012)

free ha detto:


> però tutta questa intimità di coppia dove va a finire in caso di tradimento?
> 
> non ci si incazza maggiormente e si prendono provvedimenti drastici?
> 
> o forse è il contrario: il fatto di aver mantenuto un ben definito ambito individuale può far ritenere di aver contribuito all'allontanamento?


...mantenere l'ambito individuale... è sintomo di democrazia, di libertà... necessaria alla coppia... e non necessariamente libertà sessuale.
se ti controllo.. io non ti amo propriamente, considero te una mia proprietà... un mezzo., da gestire.
se mi fido di te, considero la tua libertà in base alle mie etue esigenze, vecchi amici, conoscenti.. tutto arricchisce.. enon deve, non può essere controllato.
essere liberi all'interno di una coppia chiusa .. è fondamentale...


----------



## exStermy (18 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> beh... vero fino ad un certo punto. Nel senso che di esempi, diametralmente opposti pure, ne ho avuti altri in famiglia di come si può vivere un matrimonio. Ma dai miei nonni ho imparato il valore del rapporto paritario, che per persone della loro età ed estrazione sociale era quantomeno originale: mi ricordo perfettamente che da tutto il resto della famiglia la libertà che si davano a vicenda era letta come reciproca indifferenza. Solo da adulta ho potuto constatare quanto invece fossero complici e quanto profondamente si amassero, e come vivessero diversamente da come gli altri li vedevano dal di fuori.


ma e' chiaro che ci sono quelli che deviano dall'esempio di partenza e che hanno sotto gli occhi e fanno a capocchia pero' di solito alla Catalano, avere un esempio positivo in famiglia e' meglio che non averne...


----------



## Nocciola (18 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Stai sereno, Passante, non siete marziani. Io e mio marito abbiamo il conto in comune da quando siamo andati a convivere, discusso sempre le spese assieme, gli acquisti importanti li abbiamo fatti assieme. Gli estratti li controlliamo a turno... nel senso che a volte lo fa lui, a volte io, in base al tempo ed alla voglia. Ho avuto abbastanza fiducia in lui da farne il padre dei miei figli, sarebbe curioso se non ne avessi per i soldi che ho in banca. Quando l'uno chiede conto all'altro delle spese fatte, è solo per verificare che non ci abbiano clonato una carta...


Quoto


----------



## Kid (19 Luglio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quoto


Pure io.


----------



## quella del cellulare (19 Luglio 2012)

mi ha mandato diversi sms e messaggi in internet. mi chiedeva di andare da lui ieri sera per vivere intimità (!!).
non ho risposto.
mi ha tel ( cosa rarissima, non tel mai, solo messaggi.
l'avevo inserito nella black list perciò le tel risultavano occupate.
mi ha scritto che era preoccupato che non rispondevo e se con il messaggio di andare dalui mi aveva offeso di rispondere per favore.


non ho risposto.

non frequento un uomo che considera SCARSE  le possibilità di stare insieme uniti e sereni.


come tutte le volte comunque si è rifatto vivo anche stavolta.
devo usare il ddt?


----------



## exStermy (19 Luglio 2012)

quella del cellulare ha detto:


> mi ha mandato diversi sms e messaggi in internet. mi chiedeva di andare da lui ieri sera per vivere intimità (!!).
> non ho risposto.
> mi ha tel ( cosa rarissima, non tel mai, solo messaggi.
> l'avevo inserito nella black list perciò le tel risultavano occupate.
> ...


io 10 cent per un messaggio di sto tipo li spenderei ben volentieri...magari te usi qualche piano tariffario e spendi anche meno...

"Vai a cagare testa di cazzo e non rompere piu' i coglioni!"

ripetere quanto basta...

ahahahahah


----------



## Minerva (19 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> io 10 cent per un messaggio di sto tipo li spenderei ben volentieri...magari te usi qualche piano tariffario e spendi anche meno...
> 
> "Vai a cagare testa di cazzo e non rompere piu' i coglioni!"
> 
> ...


è un medicinale; leggere attentamente le istruzioni


----------



## exStermy (19 Luglio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> è un medicinale; leggere attentamente le istruzioni


per me le istruzioni di andare a cagare si leggono anche senza tanta attenzione...

ahahahah


----------



## Eliade (19 Luglio 2012)

quella del cellulare ha detto:


> come tutte le volte comunque si è rifatto vivo anche stavolta.
> devo usare il ddt?


No, forse dovresti semplicemente mettere le cose in chiaro...


----------



## Non Registrato (19 Luglio 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> No, forse dovresti semplicemente mettere le cose in chiaro...



ho scritto a lungo e messo le cosa in chiaro e gli ho detto di andare a pascolare altrove. con me ha chiuso


----------



## Eliade (19 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> ho scritto a lungo e messo le cosa in chiaro e gli ho detto di andare a pascolare altrove. con me ha chiuso


Perfetto, allora resisti finché non capisce l'antifona!


----------



## Non Registrato (19 Luglio 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Perfetto, allora resisti finché non capisce l'antifona!



non capirà mai


----------



## aristocat (19 Luglio 2012)

Ti ha trattato come una bambolina deficiente (per non dire altro), fregatene di quello che capisce o non capisce lui 
Distanziati più che puoi da quel verme.


----------



## Leda (19 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> ho scritto a lungo e messo le cosa in chiaro e gli ho detto di andare a pascolare altrove. con me ha chiuso



Complimenti, dimostri di avere veramente le palle. Ora tieni duro, eh!
:up:


----------



## Non Registrato (19 Luglio 2012)

Leda ha detto:


> Complimenti, dimostri di avere veramente le palle. Ora tieni duro, eh!
> :up:



lui no. ho commentato dove aveva scritto le oscenità nella sua bacheca nel social n. e  dicendogli che si vergogni di scrivere quelle cose sulla ns famiglia e che non mi cerchi più insistentemente dopo le carognate che ha scritto e che deve andare a pascolare altrove....lui ha cancellato dalla bacheca sua il tag della discussione.


----------



## Leda (19 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> lui no. ho commentato dove aveva scritto le oscenità nella sua bacheca nel social n. e dicendogli che si vergogni di scrivere quelle cose sulla ns famiglia e che non mi cerchi più insistentemente dopo le carognate che ha scritto e che deve andare a pascolare altrove....lui ha cancellato dalla bacheca sua il tag della discussione.


Sì, però cara, perdonami: non si gestisce un matrimonio con una figlia piccola di mezzo a suon di tag su facebook e sms... Quanti anni avete, 14? :racchia:


----------



## aristocat (19 Luglio 2012)

Leda ha detto:


> Sì, però cara, perdonami: non si gestisce un matrimonio con una figlia piccola di mezzo a suon di tag su facebook e sms... Quanti anni avete, 14? :racchia:


:umile:


----------



## Non Registrato (19 Luglio 2012)

Leda ha detto:


> Sì, però cara, perdonami: non si gestisce un matrimonio con una figlia piccola di mezzo a suon di tag su facebook e sms... Quanti anni avete, 14? :racchia:


abbiamo 46 anni antrambi.

lui è sparito, l'alternativa è andare dall'avvocato e costa soldi. tanti soldi


----------



## Leda (20 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> abbiamo 46 anni antrambi.
> 
> lui è sparito, l'alternativa è andare dall'avvocato e costa soldi. tanti soldi


Mi riferivo a fare una telefonata e dirgli: "Dobbiamo parlare. Di persona."


----------



## Non Registrato (20 Luglio 2012)

Leda ha detto:


> Mi riferivo a fare una telefonata e dirgli: "Dobbiamo parlare. Di persona."



si vero.
io sono ancora innamorata di lui. lui negli ultimi due giorni dopo la sparizione per 7 giorni, mi ha chiesto se andavo da lui per parlarne.
gli ho detto che se lui pensava di rimanere sulle stesse opinioni di comportamento tanto valeva vedersi perchè già tutte le volte che l'ho lasciato in passato lui faceva il coccolone per tornarmi inisieme mi intortava per le festa ma tanto poi era tutto come prima.


perciò sono stata io a rifiutare due incontri( proposti dopo aver scritto che le ns possibilità di stare insieme e fare famiglia erano state da sempre scarse!). non vedo l'utilità di vederlo.


lui del resto non cerca un appuntamento per vedere la figlia. io sto lasciando tutto così com'è....non mi sto muovendo presso di lui perchè lui la veda. la prendo passivamente.

oggi gli ho mandato una mail, ieri sera son volati brutti sms e telefonate.

gli ho spiegato che non riesco a vederlo perchè sarebbe tornare tutto come prima e non è più il caso e gli ho ri ri spiegato i punti.
certamente ho anch io i miei difetti e pecche, mi sento molto difettosa.


mi rendo conto come vi spiegavo all'inizio che il mio guardargli il cellulare quella volta li( subito confessato) nscondeva tutto il malessere che provo verso di lui.

sarebbe servita una terapia di coppia secondo me . forse. ma lui l'ha sempre rifiutata.


----------



## Non Registrato (20 Luglio 2012)

.... e ora dopo 5 anni mi dice che mi ama..... ora me lo dice.


lo so....per mandarmi in crisi più di quanto lo sono già.


----------



## Eliade (20 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> .... e ora dopo 5 anni mi dice che mi ama..... ora me lo dice.
> 
> 
> *lo so....per mandarmi in crisi più di quanto lo sono già*.


Meno male che lo sai eh...


----------



## exStermy (20 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> .... e ora dopo 5 anni mi dice che mi ama..... ora me lo dice.
> 
> 
> lo so....per mandarmi in crisi più di quanto lo sono già.


ti ama pero' esibisce la confessione della storia scarsa su feisbukkin...

se ce caschi ancora, vieni pure qua a ritirare la bambola...

ahahahah


----------



## Non Registrato (20 Luglio 2012)

Come diceva quella pubblicità? "Fatti, non parole".


----------



## Non Registrato (20 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Come diceva quella pubblicità? "Fatti, non parole".


In questo caso consiglierei l 'altra "basta la parola" della Falqui

Maurizio


----------



## battiato63 (20 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> In questo caso consiglierei l 'altra "basta la parola" della Falqui
> 
> Maurizio


è proprio quello che ti ci vuole.... 
:mrgreen:


----------



## Non Registrato (20 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ti ama pero' esibisce la confessione della storia scarsa su feisbukkin...
> 
> se ce caschi ancora, vieni pure qua a ritirare la bambola...
> 
> ahahahah


caro sterm...se ci ricasco procurati una frusta!


----------



## Eliade (20 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Come diceva quella pubblicità? "Fatti, non parole".


----------



## aristocat (20 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Come diceva quella pubblicità? "Fatti, non parole".


:up::up:


----------

